# ISIS Colchester : Part 31



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Am i first!!!

yey, i am!!!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

u jam bag good sign though.....


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Cleo good luck for tomorrow hun, thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -   !!!

Spangle - thanks hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thought i would post some fire works as i on't be able to go to a display this year...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- good luck for tomorrow hunny - will be thinking of you at 1.30- lots of love and hugs and positive vibes                  

Tricksy - poor old Cropi in the cold   cant believe you had snow   - i read what you said to Lisa and can see how hard a decision cycling again is for you both hun and we have been with you through your other cycles so know how you feel - i just hope you can make the right decision for you both - thinking of you    

Didnt get a chance to ring ISIS today cos didnt get home til 5.30 - they still hadnt tried us though   will try them in the morning - off to watch celebrity scissorhands now  byeeeeeeeeee
xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

New home already What a load of gasbags!

Good luck tomorrow Cleo and Shelley, will be thinking about you both. Let us know how you get on ASAP if you can. Shelley, that is great re Thursday. You are naughty, James and Alex will be the most spoilt kids in Colchester! Looking forward to seeing you though. 

Tricksy, I don't know how you get your a**e out of bed so early in the cold weather - I hate it being so cold and really admire you for looking after Cropi in the cold cold weather. Brrrr! Makes me shiver just thinking about it.

This is just a quickie as I am off to bed now. Have a good day tomorrow everyone xxxx

PS:  Love the fireworks!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - ooooooooooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel - ahhh sounds like i'm really at a display!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening all

Just a quickie from me tonight - just got in from High School Musical .......... i was made to go by my niece....... honest!!!  

Rachel - good luck tomorrow with your retests  

Cleo - good luck tomorrow - thinking of you  

Shelley - Good luck tomorrow too  

Sooty -    

Em - Oh i'm missing scissorhands    Dh has got the footie on and i can't really waltz in and tell him to turn over    I just love Steve Strange

Cath - Hope your feeling better soon  

Tricksy - I feel the same about cycling again as you do and some days i can't wait till April others i don't want to cos i dont think i can bear to have another failure - its hard and i know you'll make the right decision.



Lisa xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quicky from me as spent an hour catching up  (note to self must get on here more  )

Cleo:
Good luck tomorrow hun hope there lots of healthie eggies to get jiggy with it.   

Shelley:
I'm so pleased the scan went well on mon and good luck with the scan tomorrow sending   .

Good luck to everyone else with scans and stuff this week. Will get on again to do more personal promise.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - Hey stranger, hows you?? hope you and Faith are all ok? Looking forward to seeing you at the meal in a few weeks  

Lisa - thats exactly how I feel, well both of us do, its so hard. I'm not sure if I could handle another negative  

Julia - its blinking cold at the moment I can tell you!!!     it was 1c this morning when I got down there at 7am and it will be colder tomorrow. All of the poo is frozen to the floor! Crop is warm enough, she has got 2 thick rugs on!! They all laughed at me tonight with my hat, gloves and 10 layers on!! I may even try and take a picture of myself looking like a cross between the michelin man and snowman    

Em - thats bad that Isis didn't call you back  

Cleo - love the fireworks hun xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Cleo - lots of luck for tomorrow and a million positive thoughts going your way     Poor you without electricity all day ... at least you had a nice time with lovely Shells

Shelley - goodluck for tomorrow too, it'll be fine this time   

Tricksy -   it's such a hard decision to cycle again and so understand you about worrying regarding the result. But I think you are right not to miss a chance, will be   it's yor turn next time. 
I made the call to the SW we spoke to in the summer, already last Friday. She said that because we asked to be put on hold they didn't know if we'll come back on not (fair enough) so we were taken of her books, so now we have to be referred to the manager again to be asigned a SW, she thought they'll call us in a week or two. I'm trying not to be too impatient ... hmmm
About bike rides, DH's bike had to be serviced and he's also taking mine to the shop tomorrow too as it had some gear problems, we thought as it's such nasty weather we won't mind too much about not biking this weekend, maybe go for a walk instead (last Saturday we walked from Kelvedon to Coggeshall which was lovely).

Lisa - for you too it's not an easy decision, but remember Stepan was so positive about you and gave you great stats for success, so   April will bring you the success you both deserve. High School Musical - bless ... good thing you have a niece; I've been known to borrow friends' kids for firework displays, zoo etc.  

Em - ISIS are a nuisance not calling you back, hope you manage to talk to them tomorrow. 

Liz - hi there! hope you and Faith are good

Rachel - good luck with the tests tomorrow 

Cathie - take it easy to make sure your cold goes away,  know you have to work hard for the BBC show but take care of yourself too

Loui - hope you are okay 

Julia - is James getting used to Alex yet? I keep meaning to invite myself to yours to see all of you but don't want to be cheeky   you must be so busy

I have a bit of sad news today: when we got home from work we saw the little hoglet dead in the drive   he didn't look like he was crushes by a car but like he's been seriously wounded, we think it may have been a fox or bird of prey that got him. Poor little hedgy, they couldn't even eat him of course (he's prickly), just killed him, so sad and pointless. DH and me buried him in the garden and said goodbye to him. We hope at least his mum didn't see him like that, as she's more likely to come out at night. 

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie b4 bed....

cleo - good luck for EC tomorrow  

Shelley - goodluck with the scan tomorrow, i'm sure it will be fine and your follies will be doing well

love to all
xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Cleo. WIll be thinking of you at lunchtime. 

Can't stop as my fingers are siezing up. Dh and I were getting paranoid about the state of the house so I decided to paint the hallway and landing, then carried on to the dining room so still have one coat left to do onthat which I will do whilst I watch the next episode of Spooks on BBC3. Power is off from 8.30-5 tomorrow for maintenance so I won't be able to get on here or do anything fun before I go to work.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Cleo today - I loved the fireworks - that's what DH's swimmers and your eggies are going to do tonight!!!!   

Shelley - good luck at your scan today

rachel - good luck with your bloods today - don't forget to ask them about your travel refund.

I'm going to the celebrity v Army footie on Sun (thanks Little Mo for the heads up) - I will be in an Army box (ooh-err how ladida!) and then will be shaking my collection buckets at the main entrance after the game. Anyone going to go? Tickets are £8 for adults.

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Mornin'!

Cleo - just wanted to wish you good luck for today.     to you x

Am back for my last scan so fingers crossed they give us the go ahead for Friday.  Anyone else at ISIS today?  I'm there for 9.15 if anyone's there around then too.

   to everyone!

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Shelley. Cleo - goodluck again today   

bhopes - goodluck, hope EC is confirmed as friday  

rivka - so sorry to hear about little hedgy, how sad, and what a waste cos like you say they can't even eat it  

i'm off to the GP in a bit as have been suffering from the most awful heartburn for the last few days and nothing i've taken seems to help.  probably nothing they can do, but worth a try or i'm gonna have to go on a starvation diet to stop it happening.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo good luck today will be thinking of you   
Bhope good luck too with your last scan.Soon be time for you trigger shot


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Cleo - good luck again for EC today      thinking of you

Shelley - good luck with your scan today, it's all looking good   

B - good luck with your scan too

Sooty - hope the 2ww is not driving you   and all the best for testing Saturday, not long now

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - thinking of you today hun   

Shelley - thinking of you too    

Rivka - oh poor little Hoglet   you must be sad   

Tricksy/Lisa - sending you both big hugs    

Well ISIS rung today and apologised about not calling back, they have been very busy, which i can imagine - it cant be easy for them - anyway - we have an appointment with Mr B on 16th Dec -      i am now really excited and looking forward to getting the ball rolling again. I still need to have my hormone bloods done which should be middle of november - really want to do this now and its given me the incentive to get off me bum and get fit again!!!

Be back later - just had to share that with you  

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

a real quickie to wish Cleo lots and lots of luck for today, I'm thinking of you hun

shelley - how did you get on 

bhopes - hope it went well for you too

back later xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quickie as I've only just got to work and got to get some things done... but we've got the go ahead for Friday!!!  Yay!!  Trigger is at 9.15 tonight so that's ok.  Although will disrupt DH and footie watching - honestly men!

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello!

BHopes - Fab news.  And 915 means you will be one of the first. You know what that means.... you get the best choice of cakes afterwards.... 

Cleo - Good luck for today hun x

Sooty - Not long now, sending you lots of  

PigPie - Heartburn can be nasty!  Hope he gives you lots of nice meds to make it better.

Angel - Good news on your appointment.

Loui - sorry, can't make the footy match but make sure you take a pic of your bucket shaking for us...  

Rivka - Poor, poor Hedgey  

I have a rant!  Talk about ISIS being crap at ringing back... well, are you sitting comfortably....?  I woke up this morning with excrutiating pain in my right hand side - it was so bad that I couldn't stand up.  Phoned ISIS at 9 and was told someone would phone me back... phoned back at 950 - at this point im really beginning to panic, the pain was sooo sooo bad, im here on my own and thought it must be miscarraige/eptopic and was hysterical - what did ISIS say... oh, we have a clinic today, all the nurses are busy.....  GRRRRRRR.

Anyway, the pain has subsided somewhat now but Im still none the wiser.  Have phoned St. Johns early pregnancy unit and they are going to scan me tomorrow.  Have to go to GP for referral at 1pm.  Obviously Im still so so worried about the beans.  I have never felt pain like it. I was sick and - SORRY TMI - had the runs too this morning but im not sure whether it was the pain causing me to be sick, or the sickness was the cause of the pain (if that makes sense!).  So anyway, Im feeling 100 times better now so     everything is OK.  I will keep you posted   for me and the beans xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

magicbeans - i hope everything is alright with you and bean.  good on you for phoning the epu.  

lovely GP has given me some tablets to take, hope they work.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Magic - don't fret, hun.  Sounds like something you ate didn't agree with you.  Best to get it all checked out but I'm sure everything is ok.     x

Piepig - glad your GP helped and hope the meds kick in quick.

Angel - glad you've got the green light too.    

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm back and feleing good. I got 8 eggs, the most i've ever had. Kadva did ec and she was lovely and very thorough. The nurse said she tends to take longer than gidon, so i felt reassured.just waiting for my call tom.

Shelley - so pleased for you hun.

Bhopes - whata great time for your trigger and ec!!     

Rivka - sorry about your little hedge hog.

magic - good luck with your scan hun,     

Love to all

off to rest Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all...
That's good news cleo. How long were you in for? Have a nice rest x

Shelley.. was in at 11.30 today, back in 9.30 fri. Got 16 follies. Seems like alot when i've still got til next fri for ec. They didn't seem worried about it tho. How did you get on today?

Love to all kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

kitty - sounds like its all going well hun. Got there about 1pm and was out by 3.30. I'm feeling really well, best ec so far as can't really remember it!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cleo... Oh that's not long is it. I was expecting to be there all day. Also i thought they only did EC on a fri cos they kept changing my schedule around when the embryologist (spelling?) was there. I don't get that place sometimes. I think they make it up as they go along.! Speak soon kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think they try to do them only on a friday but sometimes they have to change it to fit in. There was one other lady there today too. No they like you in and out. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantastic news Cleo!  Well done! Glad you're feeling ok and are up and about. 8 sounds like a good number    for them to do their thing x

Kitty - sounds like your stimming is going well.  x

Right time to go home, really fancy bangers and mash tonight  

Love & luck to all,

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - thats a great number honey!  really pleased it all went well.  loads of fertilising vibes coming your way.  lets hope they all get jiggy tonight!!  

kitty - sounds like things are going well for you.

hads anyone heard from shelley? I think by your post you must have done cleo?  i'm hoping no news is good news??


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations cleo 8 eggs  I'm so pleased for you.Hope you are getting loads of rest.I had that ladt for EC as well she did seem nice xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Fantastic news Cleo, woohoo! Take it easy and have a nice rest tonight, here's hoping for continued good news tomorrow xxx

Anyone heard from Shelley?

Rivka, sorry to hear about the baby hedgehog, that is so sad  

Well done Kitty on all those follies, sounds like things are going well.

Tricksy, lunch one day would be fab. Let me know when you are free, I would love to meet up for a chat and some food. Try and get a pic of you all bundled up, I bet you need all those layers in this weather. 

Louie, I am not sure if we are going to the football match. DH does not fancy it as it will be so cold so looks like we may be giving it a miss which is a shame. Good luck with your tin rattling!

Hi to everyone else. I have just had my brother and his family visiting, and had a long discussion with my mum about her future treatment. She is SO negative about life and is worried about the side effects of chemotherapy. I have given up trying to make her see sense, she is more worried about losing her hair than trying to give herself a better quality of life. She makes me so mad.

Anyway, have a lovely evening everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Bhopes... I'm at isis 9.30 fri. Leaving home really early as not sure how long it's gonna take me in rush hour. Might get to meet you as you are there early too. Good luck if i don't. Let me know how trigger goes. think that is the one i'm most worried about. Don't think my DH will do it so will either have to do it myself or get my friend whoo is a nurse to do it which is no good if it's in the middle of the night. Take care Kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooooh spooky!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

isn't it.....got a bit scared when it first changed lol


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love it!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening all,

well more good news cant belive this       well everything is going well and ec might be brought forward to wednesday,

lining 8.0

left. 8,11,11,13,14

right. 10.9

so not as many as kitty    but a good amont for me from my last results,i have now got to have centrotide to stop me ovulating and they where talking about reducing my dose but they dont want to risk anything,but they have said we are defo going ahead,i just cant belive it WE GOT PASSED WEDNESDAY     still got along way to go but so far so good,just really hope they keep growing and are good quality pls foliies grow grow grow,thanks everyone for ur support lots of love to u all.

cleo,like i said before thats fab news ,just u rest now and let me no what they say tomorrow.    

kitty,thats fantastic my god u have got loads wish we had more but im pleased with what we have got,im not in till 11:45 friday so wont get to meet u then,what size are yours did u ask?well good luck hon.  

julia,hi hon sorry but could u pls text me ur post code and house number as i have for got.cu tomorrow.  

hi everyone else.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - sounds fab.  if it helps just had a look at what i had after 6 days of stims and here it is 1x16, 1x15, 2X13, 1x12.5, 2X12, 2X10.5,  & 4 smaller, so your not that much below what we had and your lining is way better than mine ever was!!  all going really well, and EC wednesday, am so excited for you.  hope greg is talking to his sperm to gee them up in preparation


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi, shelley...isn't it confusing.as this my 1st go i have nothing to compare to. Think some of mine were about 10. When she was measuring them all i'm sure she kept measurung the same ones! Just said the lining was nice. I will ask more details on fri. If they bring my ec forward i'm gonna be in a right pickle for work as have clients in on the thurs of next week but then off til the following fri or sat. Wish i had more time off. I thought they only did ec on the fri but now i've found out different. Will that mean your ET will be at the weekend in stead then. Well, we'll see what happens fri. Take care kittyx p.s incase i do get to bump into you it's sonia x

Silly question but can anyone tell me how fresh the sperm need to be on day of EC i.e since last you know what!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

kitty - we've always been told 3-5 days of abstinence!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DH unloaded his boys on monday night ready for today.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just did my 1st gestone and can't beleive the syringes they gave me hold 1ml and 100mg of gestone is 2ml so i had to do 2 inections    Dh will call in there tom nd see if he can get some bigger ones.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hope you get it sorted or you'll be a pincushion!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Feel like one hun!! They couldn't get that bliming thing iin my hand today either and it took 2 attempts!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley = Woohoo I am so so pleased for you hun    that is fantastic new, you can now start to chill a bit and relax, you are going to be fine  

Cleo - 8 thats eggcellent   I bet they are getting down and dirty right now   fingers crossed for great results in the morning hun  

Bhopes - What a great time for your trigger, no alarm setting for 2am  We I normally get hubby to empty them out 3 days before, so if egg collection is on a friday i'll get him to sort himself out (as a practice run as I can't be doing with that when I'm stimming!!) on the Tuesday evening. He has always had good results. Good luck xxx

Julia - I can do next Friday for sure, maybe Monday but I'm not sure what time I'm finishing, Friday i'm finishing at 11.30 so we'll have plenty of time to munch and yack if you fancy it?

Cath - hope that your ok??

Debs - just love the ** photo of Julia   

Sooty - how are things for you??

Ok gotta dash off, being a Delia again tonight and making the 2nd homemade soup of the week!! Broccoli, Cauli & Leek on Monday and Minestrone tonight......Si doens't know whats hit him!!!

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx

lovin the halloween theme too!!

Cleo I'll have a look and see if I've got any big syringes upstairs and drop them off if you want??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just did a reply with lots of smileys but it's disappeared 

Cleo - well done honey, brilliant news.

Shelley - what fantastic results - and you've still got some way to go!

B - good luck with the trigger

Kitty - wow, what an amazing number!

Tricksy - I phoned that lovely Carolyn lady. She is *adamant *  that I should get 2 free extra goes - to take me up to 5 cycles. Yippee! She said I should email her and she will respond immediatley. Then I should take her email (or forward it) to Dr Marfleet. Wow! So, by that, please email her - as she/you say, you are entitled to 2-3 extra goes too!!!

Look out for the 2 PARA boys in the streets of Colly tomorrow - it's our Remembrance Parade.

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Whoooooo Spoooooookkkkkkkkkyyyyyyy   

Magic Beans - Sorry your not feeling very good at the moment you must have been really scared - hope you get on ok at St Johns tomorrow,  I've been there and the nurses are lovely in the EPU - Thinking of you  

Shelley - Fab Fab news hun i'm so pleased for you   you must be so happy that your off the mark and ready   

Cleo - 8 Eggs!!!  Great news hun    Glad all ok and lots of luck   

Rivka - Sorry about poor hedgy .... thats soooooo sad  

Bhopes - Great time for EC - Best of luck   

Em - Great news that you have your appointment through,  it always makes you feel better when you have a date to work too - that'll fly by   

Kitty - Good luck with your scan too  

Rachel - Hope all went well today with your bloods

Toodlepip Lisa  xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Tricksy - I phoned that lovely Carolyn lady. She is *adamant *  that I should get 2 free extra goes - to take me up to 5 cycles. Yippee! She said I should email her and she will respond immediatley. Then I should take her email (or forward it) to Dr Marfleet. Wow! So, by that, please email her - as she/you say, you are entitled to 2-3 extra goes too!!!


Loui - I am so so pleased for you, I have drafted a letter to Carolyn and was going to ring her tomorrow for her email address, fanfriggingtastic     could you pm me her email address please. i was laying in bed last night thinking of the number of patients who would of been turned away already, not know that they are losing their chance to have a baby  they are going through this all on their own and won't know that Marfleet is wrong....its so unfair  but thank goodness you've got a positive result. Carolyn is really lovely isn't she, she was so nice on the phone to me, really helpful and explained things over and over for me.   

Magicbeans - sorry hun, i missed you off. Did Isis ring you back eventually its disgusting and I'd write a letter of complaint, they really do need to sort their call backs out, its just not good enough. Good luck for tomorrow hun and take care   if the pains come back go straight to A&E  

Lisa - What are you up to on your day off this week?? how was High School Musical, bet you went with Steve really  

Rivka - I'm sorry about hedgy too, its so sad. I have to confess that my dog is a monkey with hedgys, she thinks they are a ball and bats them around given half a chance, she's never hurt one though.......just made them a bit dizzy!!!

We have just scoffed our soup and it was really really nice, it was a Jamie Oliver recipe and even better there is enough left for tomorrow as well


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

oooooooh its spooky on here tonight  

Cleo - well done hun - im so pleased for you - hope all goes well for your eggies and dh    hope you are resting up  

Shelley - that all sounds really good hun - your doing really well  

Lisa - hope you are ok sweetie  

magic beans - i hope tomorrow goes ok for you - im sure its nothing to worry about  

Bhopes - good luck with your trigger hun xx

Hi to everyone else  
Em x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

kitty,u dont have to answer if u dont want but ru a hairdresser?just asked as u said u have got clients in?and im a hairdresser its a nitemare trying to move clients but im ok as im part time.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Bit of a shock to see all the orange when I logged on this evening. Power outage wasn't too bad in the end. I still got up at 6.30 to do a batch of choc before it went, and it stayed on till 10    Now at work   for the night and it's already turning into a busy one. 

Shelley - fab news about your follies, they're growing at a good rate, and fab lining. Still sending you lots of   and   for the next week.

Cleo - glad you found the ec not as bad today (though hate that canula so   for them trying twice).   for the lab of love tonight so you have lots of lovely embies. 

Rivka -   how sad about your hedgehog.

Kitty - glad your stimming is also going well. 

Loui - that's great news that your getting confirmation to take to Dr Marfleet, though annoying that she needs this to make it clear. 

Tricksy - v impressed with the soup making. If Si gets fed up of soup you can always send some this way   

Magic - hope your feeling ok now and everything goes well at the EPU tomorrow. V annoying that ISIS didn't call you back. I'd have thought that for someone in your position they'd have made more of an effort.  

Must dash as the brief lull has ended


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

All this black and yellow is weirrrrrd ....Also I keep losing Internet connection so will be quick.

Cleo - brilliant, 8 eggies!! Here's to them getting very active with DH's swimmers tonight, hope you get a good phone call tomorrow

Shelley - lovely results! You must feel relieved that things are going to plan this time, lots of    for E/C, not long now

Loui - well done for sorting out an e-mail to Dr M, you and Tricksy are doing marvellous work there, what a pity this is all needed

Tricksy - what a domestic goddess   Si shold know how lucky he is

Cathie - hope you get a good rest at home tomorrow as it sounds like a busy night at work for you

Magic - hope eerything went well with your scan today

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - just a quickie, which supplements if any are you taking??


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans hope your scan goes well thinking of you.  
I only have 2 days to go and not going to test early.Just dont want a faulse result.Still have vainy boobs and horrible taste in mouth.Boobs not sore and not overly tired." strange thinngs yesterday got back from asda and was unpacking and got like flashes in my right eye.But onceI had eaten it went.Also had one of my favorite biscuits last night and it was just too sweet.I'm hanging on hopping these are positive and not just drug smptoms.  
Sorry for lack of personals will log on later xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi gang.  YOu will be pleased to know the pains didn't come back so Im hoping thats a good thing!  At the hospital at 1040 this morning so will let you know what happens as soon as I can     everything is gonig to be OK!  Thank you all for your endless support - and I thought the worrying would end at the BFP.  Oh no..... x

Brilliant news on the free goes.  I can't beleive the strategic health authority aren't worried that doctors are giving out the wrong advice.  It can't just be marfleet, there must be loads of them giving out the wrong advice.  Terrible!

Sooty - you are doing so well not testing.  Well done.  I didnt have any symptoms either - no sore boobs, no tiredness (well not any more tired to what i usually am  ).    for saturday x

Kitty/The Wilsons - you are all doing sooooooooooooo well.  Not long for you two now.  Eeeek, exciting stuff!

Cleo well done on EC yesterday - fab numbers.   for the getting jiggy in a dish x

Tricksy - yes they did EVENTUALLY ring me back, about 2pm.  Weren't helpful at all - just said let us know what happens at your scan at St Johns!  They are not in my good books at the moment!

Hi Loui/Rachel/cath/rivka/angel/lisa - sorry if ive missed anyone.  BAck in a bit


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic - that is really bad of Isis   Wishing you all of the luck today, keep us posted if you can, I'll be thinking of you xx

Sooty - All good signs hun, especially the funny taste in your mouth     

I'm going to try and ressurect the dates list......way way out of date so will need some major updating...off to find it now


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov - Banquet 1408









ALL DEPOSITS PAID

Tricksy & hubby 
Lisa & hubby 
Rachel & hubby 
Shelley & hubby 
Cleo & hubby 
Julia & hubby 
Debs 
Bhopes & hubby 
Jo-Jo 
Liz 
Rivka & hubby 
Em & hubby depends on T's back hoping you can now come?? 

Hopefully 21 of us but maybe 19 is Em & T can't come 

Magic beans you did you say that you were not coming now didn't you

Off to find dates list now!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok Here it is, I know that there is loads to add so just let me know and I'll add your dates......

31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due








Bhopes - Egg Collection    

1st November - Sooty Test Date    

17th November - Cleo's Birthday









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday















2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Thanks for updating the list,  Can you change mine to  15th April fly out to Czech back on  the 22nd April,  also the 7th May is my 40th!!!!    

High School Musical was a big CHEESE fest - ok if your under 10 i suppose      My day off today I'm off to Chelmsford today Chrimbo shopping then food shopping then getting me bits waxed    

MagicBeans - Hope the scan is ok today hun - thinking of you but i'm sure as the pains are gone everything will be fine big hugs   


Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Done   Have a good day shopping!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hello

just laying in bed patiently (NOT) waiting for my call. Terry said it would be nearer 11   today.

Tricksy - can you add my birthday 17th November?? Thaks

Magic-  good luck today.

Will let you know asap what porn went on in the petri dish last night


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - done hun....I bet they were really really bad last night!!!! Those little emy's are going to come out fighting!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Terry just phoned and 6 out of the 8 fertilised so all good. He's asked if we want to go to blasto  I hate making this decision. If we don't go to blasto then they will go back in tomorrow  I thought they would go in on saturday. Really not sure what to do. He's going to call tom morning again to let us know how they are getting on and we can make a decision. I don;t think i could wait all wkend not knowing if we had anything to go back in but yet if they go back in tomorrow i think its too early to choose the best. ET would be by giddon at 3.15pm so i guess its less than 24 hr difference than having them go back on saturday   

[fly]ADVICE PLEASE[/fly]


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG!  That trigger was a complete nightmare, how did you guys manage at so early o'clock?!!

It didn't help that DH came home from t'pub watching the footie to help me and I kept saying come on lets set it all up and he said hold on 5 minutes it won't take that long.  Got to 10 past nine, laid everything out on the table and I asked him to remove the ampule top thingy and it just smashed with glass everywhere (the top that is). Same thing happened with the powder ampules too.  So there was glass in the bottom which meant fishing out with a pair of tweasers.  Had to wipe them with the anticeptic wipes.  Drew up the fluid into the syringe and then back into the first powder ampule, with all jaggered broken edges. And same again for the 2nd.  I was in complete tears as time was going on so by the time we jabbed it was about 20 past!  I was a wreck.  I told him we should set it up early....grrr!  DH did shout at me but eventually rang the ISIS emergency number to ask if being late was ok and they said yes!  Phew!  I just couldn't believe those ampule things... surely there's a better way of storing them?

Then to top it off this morning DH asks me what time I'll be going to work on Friday!!!  Like I haven't got enough on my plate as it is... Transpires he's told his work that it is he who has a medical appointment and that he'll be back in.  Was not a happy bunny.    I said fine I'll get my Mum to come down but he reckons he'll sort it with work.  He said he didn't realise this was "it" and it's happening so quickly.  Where has he been these past 2 months!!!

Sorry for the rant, just couldn't believe the events of the past few hours.  Honestly, men and in particular my DH at the moment - driving me   

Magic - good luck today m'luv.  I'm sure all will be ok. x
Cleo - keeping fingers and everything crossed for you x
Sooty - bad taste in mouth is a positive sign I think  
Tricksy - not long until our do, I'm so looking forward to it as I've always wanted to go to Banquet but never quite managed it. Thanks for organising it again.
Loui - am really chuffed that you were able to sort things out with that lady.  Hopefully she'll get on the phone to Dr M and will clarify with her what's written in black and white.  
Kitty - I think I'm going under at 9.15 so not sure if I will see you.  Fingers crossed for your scan - sounds like your coming along lovely. x

Hello to everyone else.    

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Woohooo they did get down and dirty last night didn't they   I can't advise you what to do hun, its so hard. We had blasts all 3 times and it hasn't worked but I don't think that its down to the emby's, Gidon and & think that something else is going on as well so that discounts that......You got your bfp last time with a 2 day emby didn't you so it does work for you. I think that you should wait until tomorrow and speak to Terry and see what he suggests, he is pretty honest and will tell you what he thinks is the best option    

Bhopes -    pooor you with the vials, i think that the same has happened to most of us on here with the trigger. I now use the plastic/rubber top covers and break it off using that and I've not had any problems since......but you won't need to do it again so stop worrying   I have to confess to having a great hubby, he is really clued up but I know that he is a huge exception to the rule!! I am sure lots of girls on here can sympathise with you    You can not be left for 24 hours after the e/c so hubby can't go to work if there is no one else to sit with you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks hun. I usually have 3 day transfer but becasue i had ec on wed they want to put them back on fri as they don't open on saturday!!!!!  I hope the embies sort themselves out and make the decision for us.

Bhopes - yes hun trigger is a nightmare. I asked them for the plastic tops this time and they really helped. On my 2nd cycle the glass shattered and i became hysterical!!! Done now though so enjoy your drug free day. x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - so its either a 2 day or 5 day transfer?? Terry goes in on a Saturday but I suppose its the consultants who are needed, hhhmmm I'd wait until tomorrow and see what the emby's are doing then. Tough call xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks both - glad I'm not the only one it's happened too.  What a complete nightmare they are!!!

Cleo - I'm sure one of the nurses told me that she was in on a Sat to do a transfer sometime back.  Might be worth asking them to see if they could open up on Sat?

DH has texted very sheepishly to say that it's all ok tomorrow and Mon/Wed if we get that far with his work. So now trying to chill out with some relaxing music to calm my nerves.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

B - I'm glad that hubby has got his time off work sorted out, I know how stressful that can be as my hubby struggles to get time off as well. One less thing to worry about. Just chill, relax and imagine your eggs growing big and fat and ready to rock and roll!!!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

morning all.............really sorry but i have really lost track of everyones situations but what i have managed to keep up with..........

Bhopes   that was eventful. I'm worried ebout the glas vials. They make it sond so easy at the clinic but it's obviously not. Good luck with ec x

Cleo    what a decision to make.  you want them to do the deciding being the experts don't you. Good luckThey do open on sat's. I had one of my IUI on a sat but i think that was only because they were there for someone else. I think it's crazy it's not 7 days a week. We can't tell our bodies to have weekends off their cycles. x

Reikilisa   Have a good shop  I'm seeing HSM3 today yipeeeee 

Shelley  I pm'd you x

Everyone else have a good day  kittyx xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks all. I know they can open on a saturday as i've been in on a sat, i guess they just aren't prepared to do it for me!! I questioned him on it and he said, "there's not much difference between a 2 and a 3 day transfer!" And ."most clinics only do a 2 day transfer!"

I still feel 2 days is too early to say whether our 6 would be ok to go to blast. Perhaps tomorrow i should complain?? And say i want a 3 day transfer??  why is this never easy??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

See what happens tomorrow and take it from there, no point in getting stressed about it now. I think its pretty poor though that they will not come in on Saturday, after all you are paying for this   Lets hope it sorts itself out tomorrow


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Only just managed to get on.

Cleo, fantastic news re all those embies - they had a good time last night then! What a decision to make about transfer. We decided to go to blast but out of 12 only 2 made it, and they were not progressing well, so for us it was not a good outcome. However, I am sure this would not be the case for you. How difficult, it would be far better if Terry could make that decision for you. It is never easy, I am sure you will make the right decision though. Crap that Isis are not opening up for you on Saturday. Pah!

Bhopes, arggh, what a nightmare with the vials. Glad Isis could reassure you though. Have a nice day relaxing. 

Lisa, enjoy your day off, shopping.

Emma, fab news about getting a date to start again. Can you come to the Christmas meal? I hope so as it won't be the same without you  

Hi to everyone. This is just a quickie as I am off now to take James swimming and then back to see the lovely Shelley for a catch up and a cuppa (and maybe a slice of cake!). Hope you are all well, will be back later for more personals xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> no point in getting stressed about it now.


Was not meant to sound flippant :O( hope it didn't come across like that xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

It didn't hun, you're right. I could sress all night and then the decision might be made for us. Am i right in thinking if a embie doesn't make i to blast it would mor than likely have resulted in a bfn anyway if put back?? I jusyt read that n another post.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - fab news about the embies. Difficult decision but Terry has always given good advice in the past. 

Magic - really hope everything went ok at the epu earlier. 

Bhopes - glad dh has come to his senses. Those vials can be a right pain. I lost loads of them with glass bits before I found out that there's a little dot on the neck that you push against to get a clean break


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Cleo - excellent show from your lovely embies! It's a difficult decision about blastos ... With our FET Terry said he'll update us daily, when it got to day 3 he said only 2 out of the 6 were progressing well so no point to wait as the others are not making it, we did a day 3 transfer and I did get pg (in the fresh cycle we didn't know about blasto option and nobody told us, only found out on FF  ). So can't Terry come there tomorrow and check on their progress? You'd assume if they actually open on Saturdays he should do it for you?? It's not on to say there is no difference between day 2 and day 3 because actually they don't know what makes a difference (this is what Terry told us). Lots of    that it's sorted out, let us know.

B - we also got in a state about the trigger, so stressful. Glad DH managed to arrange the time off.

Magic - I do hope it went ok today at St John's.

Em - brilliant news that you got the go ahead, it's always such a relief when you can plan ahead.

Lisa - enjoy the shopping.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Gang... ITS GOOD NEWS!  There is a sac, in the right place - eeeeeeek!!!!!  Reason for pain though is because my ovary (right) is in hyperstimulation and still has about a million (slight exaggeration....) follicles... AND I phone ISIS last week to tell them I was bloated and to ask if they thought I had OHSS - they said no way!  Anyway, Ovary has gone a bit loopy and is HUGE.  She advised to take paracetamol and lots of fluid.  I have to go back in 3 weeks for another scan to check all going well.  Thanks so much for all your support xxx

Cleo - I think Terry will give you good advice tomorrow once the embies have had time to start doing their thing.  He will have a good idea of whether they will get to blast - he won't go to blast if he doesn't think any will make it.  Id chill tonight and speak to him tomorrow about it honey.  Must be hard.  Try not to Google it in a million different ways.... 

Bit lost as to who is doing what at the moment - sorry xxx

(back later, just wanted to let you know my news)


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh magic - that's brilliant news!  Make sure you rest as well honey.

Kitty - hope you get on ok.  

Sooty - hope test day comes round quick!

Righto, am about to toddle off from work.  May not get back on before tomorrow - am going via M&S to get something easy and scrummy for tea to help me relax.  Please please let EC go ok tomorrow    

Lots of love and luck to y'all.

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Magic - good grief - you are going throught the mill wth all the worry!  Fantastic news about the sac - you must be over the moon!!! Sory that your ovary is still doing it's own thang, but keep drinking those liquids!

B - honestly, the worst part of EC is before you go in, having the venthlon thingie put in your hand. As I have tiny veins the nurse tries to put it in my right hand first (in 2 separate places) before he then gets it in the left hand - and this has happened on all three cycles!!!! But it won;t happen to you, and really, it doesn't hurt too much. Good luck for tommorow - I'll be thinking of you.

Cleo - it's really unfair that you are put in this position.  My thoughts were the same as yours on each cycle, if they didn't get to blast then they would never have resulted in a BFP - (perhaps). You could compromise and put the best 2 back and send the rest to blast and then freeze them? Why don't you wait and see what Terry says.

Kitty - my trigger vials made DH bleed badly after he got glass in his hand. When I did it on my own for the last cycle I used a hand towel over the vial when I boke them open -it worked a treat. Good luck sweetie x  

Tricksy - I've left Carolyn's details at hom, but I will get back to you tomorrow. Thanks for the encouragement and support xxx

Sooty - good luck for Sat. You are so good not to test. All your sympoms sound very encouraging honey xxx

Am going to a Rotary Club meeting tonight to give my first Help For Heroes talk...am trying not to be nervous...
Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magicbeans - that is such good news but what on earth are Isis playing at. I hope that you have told them whats happened. They really need to stop being so flippant about things. Keep resting and drinking those fluids  

Sooty - how are you coping hun    

Loui - thats great, thanks hun   Unfortunatley Terry can't tell us what to do, he can advise which I am sure he will tomorrow. Good luck tonight  



i'm off as I feel like poo, just been to the docs (how good is my docs, rang at 4.30 and got an appt for 5.30   ) as I'm shivery. freezing cold...although I'm hot to touch, my back is killing me and I've got a cracking headache. Verdict...a flu like virus thats going round   I just hope I feel better tomorrow as I've got to go to work, ride Crop and take my Mum to the hospital to get her plaster taken off. I'm plotted up on the sofa and don't intend to go far tonight! There is plenty of soup left from last night so no worries about dinner.

I'll probably pop back on later, lots of love to you

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> It didn't hun, you're right. I could sress all night and then the decision might be made for us. Am i right in thinking if a embie doesn't make i to blast it would mor than likely have resulted in a bfn anyway if put back?? I jusyt read that n another post.


this isn't necessarily right honey, cos we all know that they can't exactly reproduce the environment in your womb and thats the best place for them. noone knows cos noone can do a direct comparison cos each embie is different. i know i said this to you last time you had to make this decision, but i honestly believe that putting them back soon gives you the best chance, and i don't think there can be that much difference between day 2 and day 3....you're talking 4 or 8 cells, plus loads of people have day 2 transfer and get a BFP. john and i have always looked at the stats a bit differently to support our opinion....i'll try to explain.

blasts success rate approx 50% OF THOSE WHO GET TO BLAST
??how many make it to blast....only probably about 50% from what i've read on here......SO ONLY ABOUT 25-30% (50% of 50%) OF THOSE WHO GO TO BLAST GET A BFP.

day2/3 transfer 25-35% chance of BFP..

i know its very crude (and probably not statistically correct) but it works for us.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

right now i've got that off my chest.....

Magic - so pleased that everything  is looking ok with beany, hope the fluid and painkillers take care of the ovary, can't believe ISIS have not bothered to follow up when you have got OHSS even if it is mild ish.

Tricksy - hope the flu thing clears up quickly

loui - hope your talk goes well, you'll wow them!

bhopes - goodluck for EC tomorrow, you'll be fine

love to all
xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - thanks hun. me and dh feel the same as you. DH really doesn't want to go to blast i don't think he could take the stress. I will wait for the call tomorrow but think we have already decided. I just need to maek sure that i am happy with what goes back and that i don't fret about them not being day 3 transfers etc..... This bloody ivf lark really doesn't get any easier.

Magic - so pleased for you hunny!!! You must be over the moon. make sure you drink loads and rest.

Tricksy - big hug for you hun, wrap up warm and rest.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley, thanks for coming over today, it was great to see you. Thanks too for the presents, the bib is so adorable! James has been having fun with his stickers too (and trying to eat all the sweets lol!) So glad things are going well for you, I am confident they will continue to do so  

Cleo, I think I agree with PiePig. I think the best place for the embies is in your womb, so would want to get them back in ASAP (especially after we had such a great loss - 12 down to 2, and even then they were not great quality and were not progressing well) and then freeze the rest. Sounds like you have kind of made up your minds already    

Tricksy, sorry you are feeling so pants, I hope you feel better soon (fab GP surgery by the way, which one do you go to? We are at Mill Road and I can't fault them either). 

Magic, great news about the sac - wooohoo! Sorry to hear about the ovary though, get on that phone and give ISIS a piece of your mind. Their customer care is crap and they need to know where they are going wrong.   It makes me mad, how much they charge .....

Louie, were you at the church service today? I looked out for you on the news but could only see men, men and more men! Good luck with your talk this evening, I hope it goes well.

Cathie, hope you are feeling better too. Don't work too hard.  

Hi to everyone else. Our heating has broken so we are huddled around the fire tonight. Not looking to tonight as it is going to be cold - will need to add a few more duvets on the bed I think. 

Julia xxx
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All Hope you are all OK.Cleo on my first cycle I had a 2 day I am sure that was the chem pg! Personally I would go for blast if you have enough but it you must do what you feel most comfortable with. How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

debs think ur right noone can make the same enviroment as the womb,how was ur first day back?hope ur ok.  

cleo,hun this is for u    but like i said before u will mkake the right decision   

tricksy,oh hun sorry ur not feeling well ,greg is the same so im looking after him tonight,well just u rest with the duvet on the sofa lots of vicks and hot drinks heres for u hon    

julia,lovely to see u today james and alex are lovely and ur front room is looking fab and u are to.thanks for the cake and tea.   

magicbeans,pleased that everything is ok. 

hi to everyone else greg is worried as he is full of cold and not well at all he keeps thinking that this may affect his sperm,do u think a cold could affect them?another scan tomoorrow really hope everything is ok cant rest or stop thinking about it every time we go,well i will let u all no.take care everyone.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi spangle hun, i'm feeling more logical about it all now (or should i asy his minute as my mind changes every time the wind turns!!)! Today is way too early for Terry to be suggesting blasts with 6 embies, he even said there was nothing to report. Will wait and see what tomorrow holds but if its anything like my last cycles then some will trail off naturally and we'll only be left with a few to choose from so not much in it anyway.  Must say it was the best ec so far as today i feel great with no real bleeding so thats all good. How you doing?? xxxx

Shelley - dh was really ill if you remember and his boys were fine. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - if i'm right greg having a cold now may have a slight impact on his sperm in 3 months time but probably will have no effect at all, i'm sure that we were told that the sperm are made 3 months in advance or something ..... or i'm making it up, who knows


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

thats what I think too about the sperm.  DH had meningitus last year and they kept sending him back for tests in 3 month intervals because they take 3 months to regenerate!  Lazy little sods....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just went to the toliet and i have light brownish discharge sorry for the tmi ,im just worried what if im ovulating early and the pain im getting is like real bad period pains feel like im going     is this all normal stuff?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - i was told that there was no way i would ovulate early on orgalutran (and you are on something similar) as you take it to stop ovulation. You have a scan tomorrow just mention it to them.     What time are you there??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks hon in at 11:45 just dont want anything to go wrong.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - just searched spotting while stimming and some ladies on here have had it with nothing to worry about


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

what would i do without u ?? how do u no where to look as i tried     it really does mess with ur head dont want anything to get in the way.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

pressed the search buton at the top and typed in spotting stimming.  Took a minute as much of it is about spotting in 2ww.         You'll be fine.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all.........been to see HSM 3 at cinema this afternoon. Iit was great. Sure my hormones made me nearly cry and i do seem to have a crush on troy but it was 2 hours to take my mind off things.

Loui123 Thanks for advice. Hope your talk went well x

Tricksy hope you feel betterx

Magic  Good news  hope you feel better too x

Now, i might be being thick and you prob all know this already but yesterday when i went for my scan i asked about the bit of drug thats left in the little bottle of puregon that still there when you think you've used it all. She told me to use it as sometimes theres still about 100ui left. And she was right....there was 275ui extra in the 3 i had used which i would have thown away..about £125! That also means that i've prob thrown away quite alot from when i did IUI!!!! How annoying.

Well, off for another scan in morn, so fingers crossed for that and all of you too whatever you're doing. Take care kittyx xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley & kitty - goodluck with your scans tomorrow  

Cleo - goodluck with ET if you decide to go for it


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Cleo - I think you are right, talk to Terry tomorrow and see how the embies as doing so you can decide better, hopefully by tomorrow he may be able to say which progresses better and put them back. Lots of  , thinking of you.

Shelley - good luck with your scan tomorrow, I'm sure you won't be ovulating early as all those drugs are keeping things in place, try not to worry too much (I know it's easy to say)   

B - good luck with your scan too

Magic - brilliant news, you must be relieved, but it's so not on ISIS not taking your HSS seriously  

Sooty - hope you are not going mental, you're doing so well not testing early, lots of luck   for Saturday

Tricsky - this sounds like a nasty virus, poor you   hope it clears by tomorrow. Can anyone else drive your mum to the hospital if you are poorly?

Julia - it's a cold night to be without heating!! Have you called anyone to fix it?

Cathie - hope you are well and not working too hard

Lisa - how was your day off shopping?

Loui - good luck with the fundraising at the match

Rachel - how are you?

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont want to test tomorrow i'm scared it will be bad news


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooty - ohhhhh hun - try not to worry too much - i know its easier said than done but if you can try to focus on the fact the   has not shown her ugly face which could be a good sign -   

Tricksy - sorry you are unwell hun  

Julia - hope you were not too cold last night and you get it your heating sorted out asap  

Shelley - good luck today hun - your doing great  

Cleo - hope you can make the decision about your embies hunny - it must be very difficult  

Magicbeans - im so pleased all is ok for you hun - how worrying, sorry to hear you are suffering from ohss too, but like the others have said, drink plenty and rest lots  

Well im at work so i best get on - going out for an early dinner tonight up to the Balkerne Gate at Colchester  

Have a good day everyone 

Emms


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

had my call from Sarah the embryologist and she was really lovely and explained everything to me. Basically we have 2 x grade 1 and 4 x grade 2. we spoke about our options and we're going for ET today as dh and I would both be happier with that. They are going to see if the othters would make it to blasto and let us know on monday. So i'm happy with that, 2 x grade is what i had last time. 

Sooty - testing is scarey hun. Sending you         for tomorrow. 

Shelley - good luck today hun.

kitty - i knew that about the drugs hun but never used it. Good luck today.

Tricksy - are you feeling any better today??

Its freeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzing in here!!

Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Fab news Cleo - good look today!  xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, fab news, I think you have made the right decision. Go get those twins on board!! I really feel we are gonna have a turn around of fortune on this board, starting with you!! Hope it goes well this afternoon xxx

Ems, if you have a spare 5 mins this evening you are more than welcome to pop in and see us if you want as we are only a few mins away from the Balkerne Gate. If not, hopefully see you soon. Have a nice meal.

Sooty, try not to worry about tomorrow. As Angel said, no AF is a really good sign. Wishing you loads of luck and     for good news tomorrow.

Shelley, good luck for your scan today, hope it continues to go well    

Hope everyone has a nice day. Still no heating here but the fire is on so keeping warm in one room!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - woo hoo hun     so glad your getting them embies back on board today hun -      

Little Mo - thank you hun   could you text me your address please, sorry i have forgotton it! and i will try to pop in


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - what time are you going today hun?? sorry if you have written already and i have missed it!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

angel  in at 3.15 hun x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats great hun - how you feeling?? is R going with you?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just feeling happy that we've made a decision and i want to be PUPO!!! DH meeting me there but as he will be covered in dust i AM NOT letting him in the room!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL very sensible to keep him out me thinks   - not long now then hunny, i will be thinking of you                for this cycle sweetie - you deserve it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, i'm sure the 2ww   madness will set in quickly!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah - thats a hard time to go through isn't it?? -    take care xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - great news about those fab embies. Well done for making your decisions - after reading everyone's responses I'm convinced you've done the right thing. Better out than in!!!!        . You will be PUPO in a few hours!!!!!

Sooty - please don't be worried, we are rooting for you.        for tomorrow.

A colleague and I received a cheque for £2,000 last night and also got a cheque for £300 from a raffle they did after we spoke ! Plus, Marianne collected at least £550 from the Remembrance Parade in the morning too. What a good day!!!

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Just to say I'm back but with bad news.    Got 10 eggs but they said I've got fluid in my womb so the lining is deteriorating so we can't carry on.  I'm so upset.  All my scans had shown a good lining, I just don't understand why it started to deteriorate.  So just tucked up the sofa now sobbing.    I don't know what our options are now.  Just feel so gutted that we'd been doing so well all this time and at the last hurdle it's been taken away from us.

Hope you are all ok.

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes hunnie i'm so sorry wish I was there to give you a hug.  I really wish I understood it all so I could give you some words of wisdom but being new it it myself I haven't a clue.Hopefully your eggs can be frozen  .I know this is not the way you want it be.I'm thinking of toy sweetie xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry that was ment to say thinking of you sweetie.I'm a bit  today x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Bhopes, I'm so sorry hunny, I'm sure they will freeze the eggs so not all is wasted. Are they going to ring you and give you some options?   

Cleo:
Well done with the embies Lets hope the 2 weeks wait goes quickly for you hun, Do you have some time off work?

Weldone everyone who found me on ********, Had a blonde moment  when I saw your names thought I don't no any of these people because I don't no your surnames good job you had pics   I plan to get some pics of Faith on there. She is dressing up as a witch tonight for fireworks and a party at her uncles.

Sooty:
Goodluck with testing 2morrow hun  

Shelley,
Did you have a scan today? Hope it went well if you did can't remember.  

Take care 

Lizxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes -    Have they told you what will happen next? If they freeze the embryos you can surely do an FET once your lining is sorted??   

Sooty - in case I don't get back on before tomorrow. Sending you lots of   for a bfp. 

Cleo - good luck for this afternoon. Not long till you're PUPO    

Liz - a little witchy Faith sounds so cute. 

Tricksy - hope you're feeling better soon. Flu is nasty so hope it leaves you as soon as poss. 

Can't stop. My sis is arriving shortly for another weekend helping. I love her for doing this but I'm soooo tired that all I want to do is go to bed for the afternoon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all,

bhopes - i m so sorry hun.      Its so hard. I hope you get some answers soon.
Thinking of you and sending you a huge  

Love me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back and i am now PUPO. Have 2 grade ones which have carried on dividing since thism morning. They will call monday with the outcome of tthe others. Was bursting for a wee so badly that my legs were shaking throughout et. Giddon was lovely and Tricksy we were chatting about you!! He mentioned funding so i mentioned you. he said you ec was the funniest he had ever done.

So all in all i'm hapy and can do no more!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, so sorry to read your news, I bet you are devastated. I really hope that there are other options available to you and that you won't have to wait long to get your BFP.

Cleo, congratulations on being PUPO, you sound so positive, it is great! I hope the next 2 weeks go by really quickly for you, and of course you get a BFP at the end of it!

Sooty, good luck for tomorrow, I bet you are so nervous but I am praying that you get some good news!     Good luck xxx

Cathie, aw you poor thing, sounds like you need an early night. I hope you get loads done with your sister and that you can manage a glass of wine at the end of all your hard work.

Good luck everyone with trick or treaters tonight - last year we got hundreds of kids (and teenagers  ) knocking on the door and ran out of sweets, so we have bought loads this year. 

Have a nice evening everyone xxx

PS - Emma, I have texted you, what time do you think you will be round?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Wooooo Trick or treat           We're being bombared by trick or treaters here in Witham 

Its only blo&dy Friday!  had a really busy day at work today but it was a good day   Only doing 3 days next week - more shopping calling   How are we all.....its so busy on here its hard to keep up but here goes :

Cleo - You are PUPO!!!!     Great news hun really pleased for you and i hope that the 2ww goes really really quickly - Sticky Vibes  

B - I'm so sorry hun    You must be so upset i just can't imagine how you must be feeling after getting so far,  I'm sure they will freeze your embies and for you do a frozen transfer once everythings gone back to normal - Really sorry hun   

Sooty - Good luck tomorrow hun    Thinking of you  

Magic - Glad your scan was good and everythings ok hun you must be so relieved but thats really bad about Isis, sometimes there aftercare leaves a lot to be desired   

Cath - Big hugs hun    you sound like you need a good rest  

Shelley /Kitty - Hope your scans went well today  

Tricksy - Hope your feeling better soon  

Liz - Awwww i bet Faith looks really sweet dressed up  

 eveyone else sorry i can't scroll back anymore 

Toodlepip
Lisa x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

BHopes - Im soo soo sorry for your news!  Have they given you any options to more forward?  Surely they can still use your eggs?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - I can't imagine what you are going through        . Have you tried posting in another forum to find out what you can do? Like everyone say's we hope they let you get to EC    . Just to give you hope, a friend of mine conceived her beautiful boy from frosties, not from the fresh cycle. I'm really thinking of you and I hope DH and you can support each other through this  

Loui xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo is PUPO  - yey!            
 

Haven't actually got any further with the planning of my get together. It looks like I have to go for the 7th of 14th only (and maybe capture anybody else early Dec) as I have been given 2 weeks leave for free from 18 Nov and so can't do the 21st now - sorry.

Can I ask you all to let me know what day you can make (again) and I'll go firm on a day. Thanks

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - don't be too upset hun, did they not explain to you what the options are I am no expert but I think that they will fertilise your embryos (did hubby still have to do his stuff?) and freeze them at 2 or 3 days. You will have a cycle and have a frozen embryo transfer next month or the month after     poor hun, so sorry you've not had a good day    

Cleo - Woohoo PUPO heres to a happy and healthy 9 months    

Shelley - How did you get on today?? 

Loui - thats great news with the fundraising, they deserve so much  

Sooty - Don't be scared hun, its normal to be but you have all good signs and I'm sure that you'll be getting your bfp in the morning    

Kitty - I knew about the extra 100ml in each vial, when I cycle I ask for the smallest ones possible as its an extra 100 in each vial, no matter to size so I get inject 2 get one free!!!!! Its annoying that no one lets us know this though.

Julia - Can someone not come out and fix your heating quickly?? you've got a 2 week old baby, surely that pulls some strings Your welcome round here if your all cold, we are only round the corner  


Well I am feeling a lot better today, I was in bed by 8.30 last night and slept sound all night long, this morning I feel tired but no shivers or chills....strange but I'm very pleased to feel normal again   

Be back later, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I can now make both dates, 7th or 14th


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, thanks for the offer, the house does not seem too cold, and I have an extra jumper on so am feeling quite snug at the moment. Gordon has contacted someone to come and look at the heating so hopefully it should get fixed soon.

Louie, both dates are good for me.

Shelley, how did you get on today? Hope all is still going well.

Emma, great to see you and your DH this evening. You are both looking so well, and I am really pleased that DH's back is better, you both looked fab! Loved the horror costumes too, but the make up was tooooo scary!!    

Cleo, hope you are taking it easy now you are PUPO!!

Good luck tomorrow Sooty    

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Cleo - congratulations on being PUPO!!   Hope the 2ww goes quickly. I have a really good feeling about you, your system kicked into place last time, so now it should be a lovely sticky BFP   

B - so sorry, you must be feeling terrible, I can't iamgine how frustrating it is to go that far and have things cancelled   like the others said I hope you'll have an FET soon - to add to Loui's story, I didn't get pg on a fresh cycle but did get pg on a frozen on, so they do work.

Tricksy - glad the flu is easing up, take care of yourself and ge lots of rest, I'm sure S is looking after you.

Sooty - lots of     for a BFP tomorrow, not surprising you are worried but try to relax, hav eyou got something nice to do tonight?

Julia - hope the heating is fixed soon.

Liz - your little witch must be adorable!

Loui - well done for the fundraising. I can definitely make the 14th, no sure about the 7th yet - sorry (some friends rae coming and I don't know whether it'll be Friday or Saturday).

Cathie - hope you and your sister managed all the work you planned and you are now chilling together.

Lisa - hope you are relaxing nicely after your busy day.

Spoke to my mum and dad today: dad has been having a bad couple of days with pain coming back, did some blood tests yesterday that show that the cancer is coming back again, after we thought he's on the mend    the dr sounded optimistic though and said to up his medication for a few days, then come for more tests, and they'll make a new tx plan for him. He's a fighter so we hope it'll be all right, but it's sooooooo worrying.

By the time I spoke to them only then I got to call the adoption people to see whether we have a SW aloocated already (it's been a week since I called them, and they said to wait a week or two) all SWs left work and the girl at the desk didn't have any details, she said someone will call on Monday to let us know how things are progressing. I really want to feel something positive is happening in our life ... why are things always so difficult??

Have nice plans for the weekend though - DH and me going to a concert tomorrow night and maybe out to lunch and another concert on Sunday - so will try to concentrate on how happy we are together, and hope next week brings us better news, on all sides.

Have a good weekend everyone. 

No trick or treat yet! ...

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all ...........

bhopes so sorry to hear your news. Take care x

Shelley  hope scan went well today x

Cleo  Well done    for 2ww x

Rivka  sorry to hear about your dad. V stressful x Have a lovely weekend and i hope you get some positive news mon x

I had scan today. 20 foliies. lining 12mm. He slightly worried me by saying that hopefully the lining won't tail off. Hope not!

Hope evryone else is ok. Here's to another weekend.  

Loui  I could the 14th but i don't want to gatecrash   x

Kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Emma, great to see you and your DH this evening. You are both looking so well, and I am really pleased that DH's back is better, you both looked fab! Loved the horror costumes too, but the make up was tooooo scary!!


Little Moo Moo - you cheekey thing    it was lovely to see you too and your lovely family - Alex looked soooooo sweet and all snuggled up - next time i see him maybe we can have a hug! hope you get some sleep tonight too. You look amazing hun - and bless James coming to the door with his sweets for us, i could have kissed him 

Cleo -    woo hoo hun you are now PUPO - heres to the next 9 months 

Tricksy - glad you are feeling better xx

Bhopes - hun im so sorry, but try not to give up hope - its important that your body is right for your embies to be put back on board but im sure thats probably little comfort for you - sending you big hugs   

Sorry for lack of personals but gotta dash - will be on tomorrow sometime - love to all.

Em xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

eveni ng all,

bhopes,oh hunny what can i say its crap when things go that way,my cycle was abandoned i never got to ec,i feel for u hunny,but on the up side if u did get 10 follies then hopefully when ur better them lovely follies will be back on board were they belong,did they explain why this happend if everything was looking really good ,our bodys really do get messed up with all this we go through ,really hope u get some more answers soon.hope u and dh are supportiung eachother.thinking of u hun.   

cleo,fab news sweetie ur now PUPO.take it easy . 

sorry another quick one as i have had the worst day ever got really upset and nearly walked     something i could have done with out ,anyway scan went well bu t i did get abit worked up afterwards ill explain in a mo.

lining 9.2 

left  4 at 16mm

right  1 at 10mm

so lining is fab but think i have lost an embie already,well got worked up as i really have only got 4 good ones and what if by the time ec is here when they take them out what if they are no good or dont even make et ,its all so worrying but like vicky said to me today its not the quantity that counts its the quality,i hope shes right,just hope the quality is good and also with what has happend to bhopes everything was going so well for her,w3e just never no whats round the corner,really hope ec is on wednesday im so scared they will all fall out i no the other jabs stop that but ..........oh my god really     need to give myself a talking to ..........all i do is go blur blur blur blur blur im boaring myself now .right im going as im one hundred percent done in....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry not been on line much.Been to Ipswich to see James Bond tonight.We thought it would be a good idea to get out to try and stop thinking about it.Will let you know how it goes tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

goodf luck hun sure it will be a BFP.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - congrats honey on being PUPO!!!  roll on twins for the thread!!    

Bhopes - sorry to hear about the problems with your lining, i think tricksy is right though and they wil still fertilise your eggs and then freeze the embryos ready for a month or twos time when your lining is better.  FETs have a lot of success so don't feel too disheartened.  Its gutting, but it is best that they give them the best chance possible

Shelley - try to stop worrying, it all sounds like things are going well to be, and you have a lovely plump juicy lining for your embies to snuggle into next week.

rivka - so sorry to read about your mum    hope the SW gets back to you about the adoption application asap.

Sooty - good luck tomorrow    

sorry just a quicky, am shattered and off to bed

xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG OMG   I got a  .    .Can't get back to sleep on a high.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well done Sooty!    

Enjoy every minute  

Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - fantastic news. Congratulations. Not at all surprised you're unable to get back to sleep. 

Rivka - so sorry to hear about your dad.  that the increased meds work and keep things at bay. 

Shelley -    Cleo is right. It's quality not quantity that counts. 4 good sized follies is really great, especially when you consider what happened last time.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sooty - that is fantastic!                           

Loui


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I'm praying for your dad and for the social workers to give you good news.  Have a lovely weekend.

Shelley - please don't worry honey - it really is quality not quantity. On both of my last cycles I produced 12 fertilised eggies - and noe of them were good. Please remember i takes just one good eg and sperm....

Cleo - please do absolutely nothing this weekend and enjoy being PUPO.

Tricksy - I'm glad your flu seems to be clearing up.

B - I hope you are feeling a little bit btter today 

Kitty - of course you are not gate-crashing - you are one of us!

Loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sooty - Whooo hoooo      Do wonder you can't sleep   - Lisa x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WELL DONE SOOTY - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

See, I *KNEW* our luck was changing ..... I am so pleased for you Sooty, take it easy and look after your baby/babies!!

Cleo, hope you are resting up and having a nice weekend, after all you are PUPO!! Please may it be you next, and then Shelley!!

Emma, ha ha!  Only joking, you looked fab. Great to see you too. I will be in touch about arranging to meet up some time.

I miss the Halloween screen


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Sooty - CONGRATULATIONS!!!        Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months, enjoy every minute.

Cleo - hope you are relaxing and taking things easy, it would be you in a couple of weeks with the same lovely news of a sticky one  

Shelley - try not to worry too much   I know you had bad experience lately and it makes you wonder, but as Cleo said it's the quality that counts for both your eggs and lining and they all look great.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Thanks for all your kind words of support.  To say I'm gutted is an under statement.  Couldn't stop crying yesterday afternoon and have been doubled over in pain since coming home.

I just don't understand what went wrong.  My lining had been strong all the way through - it was the follies I fretted about.  Sarah (I think it was as I was really not with it when they told me) said there was fluid and it had deteriorated but how could there be any fluid there?  Does that mean I've got hydro something, not sure of the name.  I've not been bleeding so it's not like I'm getting my period.

Terry has just rung to say that out of the 10 9 fertilised!!  Just wish they could come back home   
They're going to freeze today as they say it's better to freeze now (as  day 1 cells) then let them go to embryos but still there's a dimished survival rate.  So I guess we've got to go back for a review appointment at some time.  Am gutted just so gutted.

Sooty - well done m'luv!  I knew you would get your BFP  Big congratulations to you & your DH.

Cleo - fingers crossed for your PUPO!  You keep on resting and keeping them home & warm.

Sorry am really low at the moment so I'll sign of for now.

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sooty, woo hoo another preggy lady on the thread!!!! brilliant news you must be over the moon. yay!!

Bhopes - great fertilisation numbers, 9/10 is brilliant. if it was a hydro then thats fluid in the tube not in the uterus. no idea what it could be sorry honey. 

well AF due any day now and then i can phone up and confirm our dates, they actually rang me yesterday which freaked me out, but they only wanted to check what was going on as they have me provisionally booked in for 2 different baseline scan weeks due to depending on when AF comes as things are different due to xmas. I think if she shows her face this weekend then it will be EC b4 xmas, and if she waits till early next week (which is when i truely expect her) then it'll be EC after xmas. apparantly they also haven't recived the report from my laparoscopy the other week so i need to chase that up as well.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been really busy in work all week   and you lot have written about 15 pages in 6 days!

Sooty - fantastic news on your   - two in a row on here now - lets hope the luck continues  .

Cleo - great news from you -   on being PUPO - sorry that I have not congratulated you earlier although it is a bit rubbish that the ISIS would not give you a 3 day transfer it sounds to me that your embies had self selected and at least you can freeze any others which get to blast without the stress.  Hope the TWW goes quickly.

Magic beans -   brilliant news from your scan (not the OHSS, the sac I mean) - keep up the fluid intake hun and hopefully you will be feeling fine soon.

Shelley - that is amazing news on how your scans have been going - it is sounding so positive     .  I was thinking it is lucky you did not give up after the abandoned cycle as they had recommended. I think all your worries are perfectly natural but all will be fine and remember you have such young eggies compared to many of us (sadly including myself) I am sure your chances will be great. Have you got any time booked off work after EC?

Tricksy - sorry that you did not make Dr Marfleet see sense but I think that you are doing the best possible thing by getting Dr Caroline Young to clarify it for her in writing - that way she can't back track and you are so right in saying this will affect all her patients   .  However as everyone has said already I hope she was right when she said you may only need  one more go and don't need to worry about the second   .  Glad you are feeling better now too - I'm not suprised though you had a touch of the flu with all those cold mornings with Croppi.

Loui - good news for you on that one - keep us posted as to the response you get from Dr Marfleet.  Sounds like you are doing great on your fundraising.  Can't make either of the dates for your meet sorry - lets catch up in December though.

Kitty - brilliant news on how your scan's are going and if your lining is 12 that is brilliant (anything over 8 is OK I think) so don't worry about that    .

Lisa - how are you doing? - are you going to reschedule that dog walk you missed last weekend.

Emma - Great news you have got an appointment at the ISIS - will keep everything crossed for you to start cycling soon.

Rivka - I am really sorry to hear that news about your Dad  .  I hope you hear from your new social worker soon (social workers are notoriously bad for calling people back and for finishing early on a Friday - except me of course!   ) - the old one though should have at least written to you though to say that you had been taken off their caseload.  Hope you enjoy your concert.

SamOTM - any news from you?    ?

Debs - great news - hope AF comes early for you  .

Bhopes - So sorry about your news     Have just pm'd you.

Cath - sounds like you  have been really busy (as usual!).  Any more news on the house?

Sorry for anyone I have missed - can't keep up very well right now.  Managed to get into the ARGC on Wednesday as planned though for another 18 vials of blood for my immune tests - the good news is I have had no phone calls saying that the blood didn't make it to Chicago although they refused to give me my train fare back making out I was lucky I did not have to pay for the retests!  They also changed the story saying it was not the courier's fault after all but the plane  had been delayed due to bad weather getting into Chicago so all the blood has clotted (ie. so no one can be held responsible!).  Still must move on in my frustration in this - next apt. is Monday for my mid cycle scan.
Right off now for another run (went OK last week but my back still hurt a bit afterwards so have given it a bit more rest). Also going to the  hairdressers later - it is split end city at the moment!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

bhopes - I'm so sorry hun. I know it feels terrible at the minute but when you're feeling better your embies will come home. What a fab fertilisation rate. Sending you a huge   . And if you're feeling really ill you should phone the emergency number. Thinking of you.  

Sooty - congratulations hun       I love that icon!!


I'm still in bed and just put my order in for food and drink with dh.      

Love to all
cleoxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooty -          thats fantastic news hun - im so pleased for you  


sorry its just a quickie cos gotta take Dexter to the vets as he has a nasty rash around his collar area  

Will try to be back on later
Em x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello just quickly - Ive been trying to get on here all day to find out Sooty's news and it wouldn't bl00dy work! *CONGRATULATIONS* LUV - welcome to the club xxxx so pleased for you my dear       xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sooty  congrats. fab news.xx

Rachel36  thanks for reassurance. Hope your hair turned out well x

Loui  Thanks x

Magic  Hope you are feeling better x

Cleo  Glad you're resting up x

Shelley  Did try to pm you but your inbox full. I have similar worries as you. I'll try again later. Hope you're ok x


And to everyone else have a nice weekend. I'm gonna settle down to strictly come dancing and  x factor! I know how to live !!!!!

Kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi guys,

sooty,         well done hun. 

thanks for all ur kind words dont think i will ever stop worrying,im not well i have got gregs cold and i feel like crap and i cant take anything well i can take parecetamol vicky  said  i think,what bad timing just hope it wont affect ec,well im gonna go wrap up and go to sleep hope this goes soon.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh kitty i have now cleared my in box,what time ru at isis monday?we are there at 10am so will get about 9:45.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

OMG how much can u lot talk? I go away for 5 days and u do over 11 pages!!!

Got to b a quickie, Isaac is starting to move. 

Huge Congrats to every1 who has great news (BFP and PUPO and embies and dates for starting tx again).     

Sorry to those were things aren't going to good at the mo. But things can change.     

Well Isaac was brilliant on his 1st plane journey, he slept when we was taking off from Stansted and he was asleep when we were landing at Stansted lol. The amount of Spanish ladies that pinched his cheeks was unbelievable lol The security guards in Spain was more interested in him than what we were carrying through lol I did have to taste his milk and juice at this end though.

1 more bit of news, he started crawling the day b4 we went away   guess I'll b chasing him around the house now  

I'll try and catch up properly at a later date.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning

Jo - wow, bless little Isaac crawling, you'll soon be running round after him   . glad the flights went well and i hope you had a lovely holiday

Shelley - hope the cold thing clears up, wrap up well, plenty of vit C and paracetamol and warm lemonade or so my friend tells me anyway. let me know how you get on monday....will it be trigger monday if they decide EC weds?  let me know if you want any company in the evenings at all, i have some good horror DVDs that i could bring over if you like.

kitty - hope you enjoyed xfactor and strictly.

em - hope dexter is ok and his rash isn't too bad.  did you say you were seeing mr B for your consult?

cleo - hope DH is taking good care of you in your PUPO state, i'm sure he is.  hope you are keeping up the PMA and persuading your embies to stay.

rachel - great that you managed to get the bloods redone, but sounds like they were being awful about saying you shoudl be grateful they weren't recharging you, what a cheek!!

can i be pathetic and admit to being a wally.  AF arrived this morning which means i get to phone up tomorrow and get some dates, but while i'm excited i also had a little cry cos i'm so scared of what the outcome will be this time and what if last time was our only time it'd work and something i did ruined it......sorry, i know its silly but i can't help it.

hope you've all had a lovely weekend and are having a nice lie-in today

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

loui - forgot to say i can do the 7th and possibly the 14th depending on when we get back from MILs.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -    I think we all wonder if we did something that changed the outcome so you're not being a wally. IVF is really stressful and emotional so it's no wonder you're apprehensive. Once you're started things should look brighter.  

Shelley - poor you having Gregs cold. Hot lemon and honey always works for me. 

Kitty - how are things with you? Who do you want to win in Strictly? I like Tom and Cherie.

JoJo- Glad Isaac behaved for you. Good luck with keeping up with him now he's on the move   

Angel - forgot to say great news on you getting dates to start again. 

Sooty - are you still on cloud 9? 

Cleo - hope you're having a nice relaxing day. 

Magic - have the pains eased off now? 

B - how are you doing? Have they said when you're to go back in for a consult?   

Rivka - hope you're having a nice weekend. Looks like nice weather possibly today. 

Lisa - hello! Did dh go to the match yesterday? Mine dd and enjoyed the game but moaned about the rain. Has your infection cleared up now? Hopefully you'll be on a run of good health now. 

Tricksy - has the flu started to go now? Its so yukky feeling like that. 

Julia - how are you and your boys? I must get my bum in gear and pop over sometime. 

Loui - have fun at the match today. Hope you raise lots of money. 

Hello to anyone I've missed. Having a mixed weekend. My sis is up again helping with the choc which is great. All went pearshaped in the morning tho when I was cleaning part of my choc machine and managed to stab my finger pretty much to the bone. Only a tiny cut but I'm fairly squeamish and nearly fainted at the shock of how much was on show. Thankfully my sis is sensible and sorted me out, she even bought me a Mr Bump bandage to put on it to make me laugh.   So today I have lots to catch up on   and won't have time to go to the Help for Heroes footie. Ho Hum. 

No news on the house. The agent is now saying we need to drop the price. I wouldn't mind but he set the price and said it was achievable and had loads of viewers lined up but as soon as we're on the books they've all dried up. Dh is upset as he can see the shop slipping away. I'm hoping a break for Xmas followed by a change of agent will revive things in the new year. 

Must go as first batch of choc should be ready.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone thankyou all for you kind thankyous and al your support through my treatment.I dont think it has sunk in yet but slept like a log last night so was really pleased about that.Just going to do nothing al l day today untill I cook a roast tonight.xx

CathB hope your finger is Ok my mum is the same with the sight of blood.I remember years ago I feel off the banerster when I was about 5 or 6 used to try and slide down it.I feel on a radiater and racked my head open my poor mum couldn't come near me.We laugh about it now god we do some silly things when we are little,Hope your 2ww is going ok 

Bhopes how are you feeling sweetie been thinking about you alot.Said to my OH about you and what had.happened and how unfair this all is.Hope you are ok  

The wilsons hope that cold is starting to wear off and you are feeling better  

Magicbeans how are things with you when is your scan?

Kitty hope you enjoyed your strictly come dancing

Tricksy,Rivka,lisa,rachel,angel hope you are all enjoying you weekend

Everyone else I know there are loads I just can't keep up hope you are ok.xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie. ~I know i'm such a terrible poster on this board   I'm sooooooo sorry.

Cleo~ Congrats on being PUPO!! Keeping everything crossed for you      

Piepig~ Thanks for the message   

Well i'm still here   Pumpkin clearly has her dads time keeping skills & waiting to make her grand appearence when she feels like it and not when she's told   Feeling HUGE & UNCOMFORTABLE now!! We are hoping for a home birth so have decided to give her till 10 days over to come of her own accord and then were getting the baliffs in to evict her at thew hossie if still no joy   
Will let you know when little miss does finally arrive though  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Samonthemoon - good to hear from you, hope pumpkin arrives soon hun  

Debs - course your not a wally hun - this whole tx is so hard on you and us all - we are here for you   

Cath - oh hun you must be cross with your estate agent   like you say, why come up with a price only to change after such a short time? i hope things work out for you and dh and you get to get your shop  

Jojo - glad Issac was a good boy on the flight - crawling hay   all good fun! hope you are well  

Shelley - hope you are starting to feel better  

Cleo - how you doing? hope you are resting up xx

Rachel - hope you get on ok tomorrow and you had a nice haircut - hope your back is improving too  

Julia - have you got that heating sorted yet?? hope you have  

Hi everyone else - gotta go start getting ds's bag packed up to go back to boarding    just when i get used to having him home again  

On a happier note Dexter is ok - got lots of anti-biotics for his rash, poor thing!

Love to all 
Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

i've had a very lazy relaxing wkend. Just reading and watching dvds really. Had a few visitors which has been nice. DH done the housework and been cooking for me, Lovely!!

Angel -   ah hun, not that long til xmas really and he'll be home for longer. Glad dexter is ok.

Piepig - your feelings are only normal. I have felt the same. But now i am rying to think positively that i know i can get pg its just a matter of when.     However much it hurts hun you just have to do it otherwise you will never know. It will work hun        

Tricksy - how are you feling hun?? Hope you're feeling better and had a lovely lunch today.

Shelley - how you doing petal?? Ho[e greg is looking after you.

Bhopes-   for you hun.

Sammoon - hope bubs makes an appearance soon.

Cath - we had all this with our estate agent and i really laid in to them. We have droppped and i renegotiated a fee with hem. We will change agents after xmas but i think with the recession is just a crap time to be selling a house. Hope your finger is better.

Spangle - thinking of you hun. It is just so unfair...... All i can offer is a shoulder to cry on a huge hug. xxxx

Julia - any heating?? Its bliming freezing here.

Lisa - mum bought over that book you recommended, 'a thousand splendid sunshines' so i'll give that a go after i finish Martina Cole's new one.

rachel - what a pain having to go to London again. But at least it hasn't delayed you too much. 

Loui - i would rather do the 14th as i am ust relaxing for my 2ww and DH wants to wrap me up in cotton wool and not let me out. I'm happy with that though!!!

hello to everyone else, there really are too many of us now!!

laters Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Had another busy one this weekend,  just vegatating now while i'm waiting for my roastie dinner    
Wasn't the weather terrible yesterday    We got drenched  

Cleo - Sounds like your having a lovely time i love having times like that reading and watching dvds,  Let me know what you think of Martina Coles new book i like her books,  hope you like the book i recommended i couldn't put it down    

Cath - Sorry about the estate agents hun i think they do this when we sold a couple of years back they wanted to drop the price after just a few weeks     We didn't go to footie this week but i think dh wished he had  

Em - Glad Dexter is on the mend,  Hows' DH's back?  Big hugs for you with DS  

Piepig - I feel the same as you hun its totally normal big hugs   

Sam OTM - Good to hear from you hope you don't have to wait too long before baby puts in an appearance  

Shelley - How you doing hunny?  When are you in again?

Julia - Have you got your heating sorted out?  I hope so you must be freezing    How's little Alex?  I can't wait to see him wish i lived a bit nearer then i could pop in  

Loui - Can i tell you nearer the time as i'm not sure if i can make it sorry  

Rivka - Hope you hear from the SW soon

Jo - Great to hear from you and glad Issac is doing well you'll soon be chasing him around everywhere  

Sooty - Are you still on cloud 9?

Rachel - good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Tricksy - Hope your over your lurgee now  

B - Hope your doing ok hun - big hugs  

I think i got everyone its really hard to keep up  

Right i've gotta get on with my dinner 
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quickie to say i feel like poo     been in bed alday greg has been really good bless him,hope this doesnt affect anything.in at 10 am tomorrow.spk to u all later.xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Shelley -   for your cold, I don't think it'll affect ec but sure makes you uncomfortable, good luck for tomorrow.

Cathie - your finger sounds painful!   good thing you sister was at hand.

Em - glad Dexter is better, huge   to you about DS going back to school.

Cleo - well fone for taking it easy, enjoy the books and DVDs, keeping everything crossed for you.

Lisa - is your infection better now?

Tricksy - hope you are ok, probably having a busy weekend as usual.

Sooty - you must be still on cloud 9!

Jo - good to hear Isaac is doing well, you'll be busy with him crawling.

Debs -   don't blame you for feeling aprehensive, we always blame ourselves although it's not logical, it's the stress of IF. I'm   for a good outcome with your next cycle, should be your turn now.

Sam OTM - hope baby makes appreance soon, bet you can't wait.

We had a nice weekend: we loved both concerts last night and today lunchtime; also we managed to re-decorate the kitchen - it looks fab now (even if it's me saying so   ).

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The wilsons just wanted to wish you luck for today.Hope you are feeling a little better  

I still dont think it has sunk in yet it's nice now as my sister is pregant too we can enjoy it together.I was finding it so hard before.Also how many tests did you all do?I've only done the one on OTD do I need to do any more ?xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - good luck for your scan today. Also hope your cold is better. 

Kitty - are you in again today as well? If so sending you lots of   too.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans when is your scan?How far gone will you be when you have it?Mine will be on the 4th December.It seems ages away.I thought we were ment to have one about 7 weeks.If I was 4 weeks when I tested on saturday I will be 8 weeks 5 days when I have the scan.I'm confused x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

had a very lazy morning!! Got a call from ISIS to say we have one perfect little blast ot freeze!! It got me thinking about what we have on board but i'm trying to be positive and think that i have perfect nes on board that would have been blasts if we had left them.

Shelley -      

sooty - i went in for a blood test hun as i had been spotting and wanted to make sure everythin g was continueing. I had 2 blood test a week apart to put my mind at rest. plus i did 2 hpt.  My scan was at 6wks 4 days.

Bhopes - how you doing today hun??

Spangle - thinking of you today hun and   for good news     

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

hi sooty.  I have my scan on Friday.  I tested on 20th October and my scan is 7th November.  I will be 7 weeks exactly.  I wouldn't panic though, I think they fit you in when there is space with Ken the Scanner Man.  I think its just coincidence that I have landed an appointment on exactly 7 week date.  Did you ask why so long when you phoned?

Anyway, you will see much much more when you go at 8+4.  There will def be a h/b to listen to which will be lovely


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooy and magic - they like to do scans at 7 weeks, mine was booked for exactly 7 weeks butt i went in early as i was worried. Sooty i would phone and question them.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just looked at my ticker...I still have 11 days to go     Trying to stay         Any ideas on how i can change time?? Perhaps i'll test tomorrow, at least i'll get a bfp..


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

They have phoned me back and brought it forward a week.I'll be 7wks and 6 days so thats a little better x

Cleo hope you are ok I found the first week ok but the 2nd week was worse xx

The wilsons hope you got on ok xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shelley~ Sorry u have a horrid cold  

Rivka~ Well done on getting the kitchen sorted, gotta say we did ours a few months ago & i'm sooooo glad it's done now!!

Sooty~ We had our first scan at isis at 6+4wks As for pregnancy tests i think i must have done at least 1/2 a day for the first week or two!! Thats just because i was so scared/excited 

Cleo~ Fab news on having a blast to freeze hun!! Must try & resist the evil peesticks!! I found day 10 after EC the worst!! Felt soooo negative & horrid (even cried in the pub over lunch!) I really hope the rest of the wait goes quickly & as stress free as possible  

Well i've had another sweep today which i hope will help move little miss   If not though i'm booked in for induction a week today so not much longer either way  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley, how did you get on today? Hope all is still well. How is your cold? What bad timing.

Cathie, sorry to hear about you stabbing yourself. Ewww! Lucky you sister was around to administer first aid.

Tricksy, how are you feeling today? I hope you are feeling better. Flu is awful, I had it once and if someone had dropped a million pounds on the floor I would not have got out of bed to get it as I had no energy. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Cleo, have you seen those new pregnancy tests by Clearblue? They have been advertising them on the telly. They tell you pregnant or not pregnant, and even tell you how many weeks pregnant you are - how fab is that?!?! I bet they are expensive though. 

Louie, how did the footie match go yesterday? I hope you managed to collect loadsamoney! We were not able to go in the end as we had visitors but it sounded like fun. I can make either date to yours.

Hi to everyone else. I am just feeding Alex so have the laptop wedged on my lap behind him   Will come on later when I have my lap back.

Hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend. xxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello. I tested with those CB tests - they are about £11 for 2 in Tesco.  Not much more expensive than the usual CB tests.

Anyway, I tested nearly every other day and watched the numbers get higher (from 1-2 weeks, to 2-3 weeks, to 3+ weeks).


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi I used those tests too think I payed £11 for 2 in Tescos as well.I've only tested 1 so far xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - if you have a blastie for the freezer then I really think you have 2 blasties on board cos they picked the best 2 embies at your transfer. Please don't worry - and well done!!!

Cath - I hope your finger is OK now?

Little Mo - the match was good, although attendance was poor. My team collected about £800 (but I've not finished counting yet to confirm the sum) -which was brilliant. Andy Abrahams (X Factor) posed for a photo with me. There were lots of C and D list celebs too (Big Brother contestants).

Shelley - how did it go today? All good I hope?

Had some of my level 1 immunes done at Colchester Gen today (on the NHS). On the back of the form it did say that most results were available within a few days - but my appointment with Dr Marfleet is not till Feb (after DH gets back). Does anyone know if Dr Marfleet will release results early for me, i.e. next week?

I think more people can come to mine on the 14th - so I'll probably do my meal then - is that OK? Sorry to those who told me they couldn't make it (possible Rachel, Cath and Debs from memory). I'd really like to do another one for those that can't come - perhaps in Dec? Please remember that the invite is open to everyone - including newbies, so please come along! I'll put the list for the 14th on my next post....

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

loui - thanks hun for your positive comment. That's the way i'm looking at it too. My friend was at the footie yesterday. She was moaning about the z list celebs and then had her photo with ziggy


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

OMG IM DOING MY TRIGGER INJECTION IN 5 MINUTES OMFG       CANT BELIVE IT BACK IN A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

ha ha The Wilsons that just made me laugh out loud xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hope it went well shelley - you should just have done it!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - sounds to me like one of your grade 2's making it to blast is a fabulous sign, means that your 2 grade 1's are definately blasts and burrowing their way in right now.

sooty - glad you managed to move the scan date forward.

those new clearblue tests sound good, might invest in some for next year.  last time i did one test a day from 3 days before OTD until my 2nd bloodtest, and then  i had to do one a week later so in total i used 6 tests  

well i'm booked in for my next cycle, just over 4 weeks of DR (will i ever have a normal 2 week DR cycle   ) for baseline on 23rd Dec really    this is gonna be the one.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - Blimey you are in early for egg collection on Wednesday    Hope that your ok and the jab went well. Been thinking of you all day hun   

Cleo - How are you getting on hun? I hope that you've managed to chill out over the weekend and I am sure that R is wrapping you in cotton wool. Fantastic news on the blast on ice   I am so so pleased for you

Sorry its a quick one, i'm not really up to personals at the mo. My virus has gone now, its just my back thats still the problem and I'm having a bit of a tough time with regards to this possible future treatment.  Thanks everyone who's been asking after me    

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx

ps Quantam of Solace was great


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy -   it must be so hard after you spent so long agonising over the decison not to have any more tx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Hope that the trigger went well - So pleased for you hun    Good luck for Wednesday   

Cleo - Blast frostie thats great totally go along with what everone else is saying about embies  

Piepig  - Great news that you are starting again hun,  Sorry you've got to d/reg for so long though - wot a pain  

Loui - Glad the match went well and you raised lots of money and its good that the single has gone straight in at No 1  

Triksy -   

Gotta shoot
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa & Debs - thanks guys    It is so hard......as Lisa very well knows.......my head is on that mental torture roller coaster already and I think that i want to get off


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi im back getting abit streesed what if grewg didnt do it properly is it meant to hert after as its not doing anything,he did it at an angel,andhad a perlarver getting the air bubbles out oh i hope its ok         yes i am in early 7:30am is this normal hopefully its a good sign.i feel like im going crazy.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - don't panic hun, it sounds like Greg did a perfect job. Lucky you getting in early, you get the pick of the cakes!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley- it's fantastic news that you have EC on Wednesday       . And sounds like Greg did the injection perfectly. No more jabs for you - yey!

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

did anyone else get a reaction when they done theres.sorry.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I had no reaction at all on either of my 3 attempts. I went straight to sleep each time so that I would stop worrying!

loui


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks guys i feel really silly but i new to this and just dont no how im meant to feel ,but like i just said to vicky everyone is different and has different reactions so im, sure its ok its got to be.

debs,fab news hunny.   

tricksy,this is for u hunny     

hi everyone sorry for me going on tonight itsd just that everything was very rushed i only found out at 7:15 that i was doing my jab at 7:30 so we both got stressed ,so u can see why im abit up tight.its all very stressful the worry is never over.thanks guys.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -     Greg's a dab hand at injecting now so i know he's done it right. This is the worst injection stress wise. But now you are on countdown to ec!!! Plus it'll all be over and done with early. I had a 1.30 pm trigger shot, that meant starving myself all morning too!!          

Tricksy -   glad your virus has gone,. Is there nothing that can be done about your back?? you seem to suffer so much and for so long. My dad has always suffered with his too, it really is dibilitating. Deciding about tx is so hard. When i was chatting to Giddon (hope you don't mind) i said you were deciding whether or not to go again. He said you should and that he was going to try and persaude you. I keep thinking if this cycle doesn't work i could do with some time off from it. I've had 3 tx in just over a year and it takes over your life. But i know that if i want a baby then i have to do tx no matter how much it hurts...... and we ll know how much it hurts. Just helps that we have each other      

Piepig - so glad you have your next cycle booked hun!!       for you!! A new year baby!!

Thanks everyone for your positive comments about our embies.....after my positive start i'm now losing it a bit but trying to remain positive.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie,

Shelley, well done hon, the worst is over and it will all be plain sailing from now on. I am sure Wednesday will go well and you will be PUPO soon! 

Cleo, keep positive! I hope you are okay and that your 2WW is going fast for you. 

Tricksy, sorry to hear about your back, you poor thing. Hope you are on the mend soon.

Louie, what a shame about the poor turn out. I wanted to go to see Liam from Big Brother but no-one else was keen on going. Sounds like you made some good money though, well done. 

Emma, thanks for your message - hope you got my reply  

Have a nice evening everyone. I am off to bed now, night night xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - No hun I don't mind at all! Forgot to say the other day that I think that my egg collection went down in Isis's history as one of the funniest ever. Julia was laughing so hard she could'nt gown Gidon up, Sarah had to do it!  I'm not sure what I'll do regarding treatment. If Gidon would tell me why it wasn't working then at least we would know what we were working against, but we just don't know. I can't really talk about it much as I'm getting upset tonight..sorry   

With regards to my back I had a bad car accident about 15 years ago and it pooped my back, I've now got degenerated discs at the bottom of my back. I had lots of trips to the hospital and 6 months in plaster from just above my boobs to just above your pubic bone and it was ok'ish for quite a few years. I had maybe one or two instances a year where I'd have to be careful but overall it was ok as long as i respected my limits. Its been getting worse and worse again lately though. It went a couple of weeks ago and was ok for a couple of days and then one of my friends came up behind me and grabbed me around the waist, I jumped and bang its gone again. My friend (who is also my riding instrctor) has suggested I try Pilates (she swears by it) as that builds up your core muscles and will help support my back. I've got a 1 to 1 appt for Wednesday to see if she thinks she can help. We'll see, its worth a go as I can't carry on like this.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

For you Tricksy......thinking of you. Sorry you're upset hun its so bloody unfair, here's a huge hug to help you feel better.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thats it, you be nice and make me cry more   thanks hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok got you this instead!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

now your cooking    I can feel a warmth already


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> now your cooking   I can feel a warmth already


On that note i'm off to bed. Night night xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

nighy night hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all,
I've decided i'm really rubbish at keeping up with you all. Sorry 

So. i'll just let you know where i'm up to. Scan today follies ok, lining ok, upped the dose again to get a few more follies going.
Slightly worried about the trigger inj. I'm pretty sure my dh not gonna be able to do it so i'm hoping for a decent time so i get my friend to do it. 

Shelley  didn't manage to see you today. I'm there again 12.15 wed so prob miss you again so i'll wish you luck and wait to hear how you get on.  

take care everyone speak soon kittx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,hihun i remember u telling me that when i have had egg collection to stop taking the supplements but cant remember which ones ? is this right?thanks hun.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Shell -you can stop taking the omegas and the royal jelly after ec - all of these are good for egg quality and so once your fab eggies are out you can stop. I've forgotten what the other one is? To be on the safe side, if it's not part of a multi-vitamin you can stop taking that too. Lots of love.

loui


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hello.  Sorry I couldn't post for the past couple of days as I've just been so upset about what has happened to me.  Just seems so unfair.

Anyhooo, trying not to linger now.  I've got appointments with Dr M @ CGH at Aban at ISIS over the next couple of weeks.  To see what our options are now.  I spoke with the nurses yesterday but they were quite vague really and just said I'd be put forward for FET but I know that is a more reduced success rate than fresh - even though she said they have good rates there.  Going on the **** stats for 2006 only 5 out of 34 resulted in a live birth.    But I really want to find out if there is something wrong with my uterus and/or whether I need some tests done there.

Loui - I would call Dr M's sec for results - we've done that before.

Tricksy -      Pilates is really good for your core muscles as I understand it - good for back problems.

Good luck to everyone cycling at the mo x

Thanks for your messages too.

Bx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Shelley - great, last jab done! Lots of   for tomorrow,  enjoy the cakes afterwards and the being PUPO.

Debs - glad you have dates already, it's always a nicer feeling when you have something to look frward to,   this is your turn.

Cleo - keep up PMA! 2ww is a really difficult time and no wonder you wobble, but everything's been going brilliant so far. Thinking of you.

Tricksy -   no wonder you are upset, it's a real rollercoaster, especially when you thought you were off it already. But if as Cleo said Gidon wants to persuade you he must have a good reason to think you have good chances. Hope the Pilates helps, when you are in pain the being upset goes even worse ... I'm here if you want a chat or anything hun.

B -   no wonder you're upset, don't worry about those stats, as I told you I got pg when FET and not with frozen (forget about my m/cs, these are a particular problem and ahve nothing to do with you), so hopefully you'll be in for a good chance.

Rachel, Loui, Cath, Em - hi! 

We now have a date for the 1st visit of the SW on Friday 21st November. Quite soon! Excited about what I hope means starting this journey for real. 

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

only 10 days to go!!!   That's just ridiculous!!!! Not really doing much and getting bored. Peed off as well as i had a spot on my face (next to my nose) which has been gradually getting bigger over 2 months . After further investigation i think its a wart!!!   Looks hideous!!! I told my dad and he said, "great, that's handy, just in time for halloween!"   Anyway i'm really conscious of it so am going to the dr to see about it tom. I'm worried about them removing it and how it will effect me at the moment. But it does look awful.   

Rivka - fab news on your sw visit hun!! It always feels better when things are happening. sending you a huge hug too.  

Bhopes - no wonder you're upset hun, it will take time to get over it. I'm glad you have follow up appointments and i hope they can shed some light on things for you.

Hello to everyone else

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I had a phone call from Banquet today and they need to know a week before what menu/s we would like. Now I know that we will need some Veggies but not sure how many. Which meat eating menu do people fancy I think that the last one sounds nice and middle of the road price wise what do you guys think and what do you fancy








Sat 29th Nov - Banquet 1408









ALL DEPOSITS PAID

Tricksy & hubby 
Lisa & hubby 
Rachel & hubby 
Shelley & hubby 
Cleo & hubby 
Julia & hubby 
Debs 
Bhopes & hubby 
Jo-Jo 
Liz 
Rivka & hubby 
Em & hubby depends on T's back hoping you can now come?? 

EMPEROR MENU
(Minimum 8 people) £28 per head
Banquet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Sizzling Fillet Beef with Black Pepper and Wine Sauce
Steamed Sea Bass with Ginger and Spring Onion
Pork Chop with Salt and Pepper and Lemongrass
Sauteed King Prawns with Garlic and Mild Chilli
Chicken with Cashew Nuts in Sweet Chilli Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice
****************
House Special Desert

BEJING MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £20 per head
Gourmet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Sesame Prawn Toast, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed, 
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Chicken Fillet with Thai Style Sauce
Sizzling Prawn Szechuan Style
Beef in Black Bean Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

VEGETARIAN CHRISTMAS MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £20 per head
Vegetarian Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Seaweed, Vegetarian Pancake Rolls, Deep Fried Bean Curd, Tempura Vegetables)
*************** 
Vegetarian Crispy "Duck"
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Omelette with Asparagus in a Wine Sauce
Szechuan Bean Curd
Stir Fried Chinese Mushrooms and Seasonal Vegetables
Sizzling Green Pepper, Aubergine and Courgettes in Black Bean Sauce
Egg Fried Rice with Spring Onion

GREAT WALL MENU
(Minimum 8 people) £20 per head
Gourmet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres 
(Sesame Prawn Toast, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed, 
Vegetarian Spring Rolls, Capital Spare Ribs)
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Sauteed King Prawn with Garlic and Mild Chilli
Crispy Chilli Beef
Chicken Fillet with Thai Style Sauce
Sliced Pork with Cashew Nuts and Yellow Bean Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

CANTON MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £25 per head
Banquet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls,
Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
*******************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Sizzling Fillet Beef with Black Pepper and Wine Sauce
Steamed Sea Bass with Ginger and Spring Onion
Turkey Breast with Black Pepper and Honey Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

*Additional Set Party Menu £22 per head*

(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls,
Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
*******************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Sauteed King Prawns with Garlic & Chilli
Sizzling Beef in Black Bean Sauce
Chicken with Lemon Sauce
Sliced Pork with Cashew Nuts
Stir fried Mixed Vegetables
Special Yong Chow Fried Rice
Singapore Noodles

Banquet Mixed Hors D'ouevres
There is a 10% Service Charge added to the total bill
​


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated I think let me know if I've got any of the dates wrong 

31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









14th November - Cleo test date      

17th November - Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Rivka 1st SW visit for looking into adoption

21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday















2009

7th Jan - Loui's initial consultation and immune testing with the lovely Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts

12th Jan - Loui moves to new house

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests.

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

mmm! made me hungry. Wish i was coming. Have fun Kittyx x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

the end one sounds good to me only thing is can we get vegiterian spring rolls aswell

getting really scared about tomorrow really hope and pray all is good.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shelley good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo -    your going to be in the loony bin by next week   have you got lots of dvds to watch 

Shelley - I am thinking of you hun and hoping and praying that you get on really well in the morning. As Greg to let me know please or if he texts Cleo could she let me know how many eggs you've got. If your nervous and Gidon or Sarah to tell you the story of my egg collection, that'll get you laughing and giggling in no time    You know where I am any time of day or night if you need to talk   

Bhopes - try not to be too hard on yourself hun. The nurses are unfortunatley only nurses and they can not give you difinitive answers, which does not help you of course. When are your appts?? try and keep your chin up, you have frosties and my cousin has twins from a fet. there are lots of success strories with them   

Kitty - Would you like to come to our Christmas meal as well?? Your more than welcome xxx  

Just a quickie from me, sorry...the lists took a little bit of time! I am going to my first Pilates tomorrow night

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks tricksy  woud have love to come but it's my grandad's 95th bday and we're having a bit of a get together! A milestone! Hopefully i'll be able to meet up with everyone at loui's x

Shelley  Good luck for tom. can't remember what time you're in. I'm there at 12.15. x

hi to everyone.xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

shelley- not long now hun!!!! woohoo its really happening hun and soon you'll be pupo!! Will be thinking of you and waiting to hear.         

Tricksy -   the menu sounds lovely. Me and dh will have the veggie one, but i'm sure you knew that. I'm intruiged to know what the vegetarian duck is Yes i will be loopy by next week      Time really drags..........


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - good luck tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you ALL day.          

Kitty - glad you can come to my meet - I'm having it because I cn't make Banquet House on the 29th either. You are OK for the 14th?

Rivka - great news about the social worker visit. And thanks for the pm too  

Cleo - sorry the 2ww is going slowly for you  

Tricksy - I have loved all the pilates I have done - it's really relaxing as well as brilliant for strengthening the core muscles (i.e. spine and tummy).  . Could you put me on the list for the following things please:

7 Jan 09 - Loui's initial consultation and immune testing with the lovely Dr Ndukwe at CARE Notts 

12 Jan 09 - Loui moves to new house

25 Jan 09 - Maj Loui comes home - yey    

2 Feb 09 - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests.

Thanks,

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Tricksy - We like the sound of the Great Wall menu and the last menu     Are you doing 1 to 1 Pilates?  Let me know how you get on hun as the doc recommended i do Pilates I'd be really interested in hearing how you get on and wether its helps your back i'll give it a try - Hope your ok  

Shelley - Good luck tomorrow b thinking of you   

Cleo - 10 days !!! Arrghhhhhh  hope it goes quick for you hun  

loui - Where are you movin to?  


 everyone
Lis xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Updated for you hun  

Lisa - I've got 1 to 1 tomorrow night for assessment and 'basic training'!!!! The lady is from Braintree and comes over our way a few times a week, as long as she thinks I'll get on alright then I'll be joining the group of 7 next week. It is meant to really help your core strength and back so we'll see how it goes! 

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

last menu looks fine to me for meal.

       for shelley tomorrow


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey piepig have u got your lap follow up tom?? If so good luck hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks cleo, will be trying to work out what happened with my hydro/not a hydro and also trying to get back on the waiting list for these extra funded goes.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Debs     

Looks like the last menu is the most popular so far


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - just came on to wish you good luck for tomorrow sweetie - i will be thinking of you   

Debs - good luck to you too hun  

Cleo - big hugs to you during the dreaded 2ww   

Tricksy - hope the pilates helps  

Em x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for ur good luck wishes im off to bed now to try and get some sleep i really hope my gaurdian angel is there with me all the way.nite nite everyone.   

debs good luck hunny,let me no how u get on.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> Lisa - I've got 1 to 1 tomorrow night for assessment and 'basic training'!!!! The lady is from Braintree and comes over our way a few times a week, as long as she thinks I'll get on alright then I'll be joining the group of 7 next week. It is meant to really help your core strength and back so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> *Tricksy - Can you let me know how you get on hun and let me have the ladies details as Braintrees not far from me so i wonder whether she runs classes over this way? * xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley this is for you and all the lovely eggies they'll get tomorrow xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Welldone sooty BFP I'm so pleased for you I'm afraid I was a complusive tested did about 1 a day till scan  

Cleo:
I'm so pleased you have 2 strong embies on board sending you sticky vibes   

Shelley:
Good luck tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you hun.

Debs:
Hope the review goes well.

Tricksy:
I think the last menu too, But to be honest I don't tend to eat chineese so don't no what anything taste like anyway 

Hope everyone else is well

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

just a quickie, i'm supposed to b doing isaac a bottle, Dans upstairs on his ps3 lol

Tricksy - I'm a little bit like Liz as to the menu, I tend to eat chicken balls with egg fried rice and curry sauce oh and chips , whenever we go for takeaway lol I suppose thats not on the menu  

More tomorrow, If I get the chance.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

right everyone think im ready clean underwaer cosy socks cumfy clothes oh and most importantly my ladie garden looks very prety well as prety as they can       sleeped really well      but im really scared now pls pls pls let it all go well and we get ONE even two eggies.love u all.

debs.      that picture is eggezlent .     thanks hun.   

right got to go bye


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - good luck today. Sounds like you have everything prepared. Thinking of you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - hope its gone well, can't wait to hear your news.

by the way SamOTM had her baby girl last night.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Shelley - hope all went well this morning luv x

Congratulations SamOTM - do we know what flavour it is yet?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Shelley, I missed posting before you went, but by now everything should have gone well and you will be over the worst and your lovely eggies will be snuggling up with your DH's   . Hope everything went well. Take it easy when you get home, I will be looking forward to hearing your news.

PiePig, good luck today, and hope you manage to get put on the list for lots of free goes. I wonder what it says on the bottom of the fried egg piccie?!!?

Tricksy, I love all Chinese so am easy, but the last one sounds good. Count us in for anything!! Hope the Pilates goes well, I have heard good things about it.

Congratulations Sam, at last! Gonna look on ******** now for more info!!

I had the strangest dream last night. I was in a car park with you all and we were running away from someone who was chasing us and I pulled Rivka along by her handbag and broke the strap - wierd!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The Wilsons Hope all went well this morrning  been thinking of you.looking forward to hearing your news xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - hope you are ok sweetie - let us know how you got on   

Samonthemoon - Congratulations hun    

Be back later
Em x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Shelley -    hope it's all gone well and you got loads of juicy eggies. Take care when you get home and let DH spoil you rotten.

Debs - good luck with getting the free go, of course you deserve it so they should arrange it for you.

Tricksy - hope Pilates goes well today and that you start feeling a positive effect.

Cleo - sticky vibes going your way and lots of PMA to sustain you, 2ww is quite a drag ...

Julia - now that's a funny dream   but I'm touched to see you are protecting me from imaginary attackers, so sweet of you      In fact more often than not I'm not walking around with a handbag but on my bike with a rucksack, so I forgive you for tearing the imaginary one off  

Loui - sorry I'll miss your get together and hope you all have a lovely time. Looked at your dates and wanted to say I'm glad you already have a review date with Dr M. Hope time goes quickly until DH comes back home  

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy - that menu looks fab!  I've forwarded it on to DH so we can choose and let you know.  Hope it's still ok to come along? Have a good pilates session x

Congratulations Samonthemoon - hope mamma and bubba are doing well.

thewilsons - hope your EC has gone ok.     to you

Sooty - how you feeling?  Any symptoms kicked in yet?

Cleo -  keeping everything crossed for you x

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok x

I need an A/F dance - is that what you say when you want her to come? Can't seem to find the smiley.  Back to work today... just seems like I've never been away  

Hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

god i'm being so lazy!! I've been laying in bed every morning and ionly showering about 1pm and coming downstairs!!

I've heard from Sheley and she's fine. I won't tell you her news as i'm sure she'll be on when she feels up to it.

I have drs about my other head (horrible wart) at 5pm today do hopefully that will get sorted.

Bhopes - hun did they tell you when you could expect your af to come?? I hope you begin to feel better soon and glad you're coming o the meal  

Piepig - how did you get on hun??

sam Moon - congratulations hun!!! So pleased for you           

Love to all Cleo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just seen my ticker.... I'm in single figures on countdown to my


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi.ec def fri 12.30 so got to stay up late tonight for trigger! 

loui thanks 14th should be fine x 2nd feb is my wed ann so hopefully be a lucky day for you too for your review.

shelley hope went well. x

hi to everyone else kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone ,

sorry but this will be very short well it went well recovered fine but my tummy is still abot sore been on the sofa with the duvet alday,well we only managed to get 2    but it only takes one so we are     like made that at least one makes it ,cant take my mind off it just really hope they make it till friday.well thanks for all ur good luck wishes but need a few    and        

cleo,good luck this afternoon. 

debs,how did u get on today? 

kitty,good luck for trigger tonight,what time ru in friday? 

hi everyone else.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley -                             . They should be getting jiggy jiggy with DH's     

SamOTM - I bet you are really OTM now - congratulations                ^ 

Loui xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Shelley hope you feel better soon. i'm in at 12.30 fri but.............

They just phoned ( iwas out so dh took message!) to say hormone levels really high so by fri might over stimulate! Thought it was going too well. Now i'm gonna spend the next 36 hours or so worrying!  

kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - hope there is lots of action going on in the lab tonight, are they IVF or icsi'ing them?

cleo - hope the extra head has been sorted  

kitty - goodluck with trigger   try not to worry honey  

Bhopes - won't it be a couple of weeks after EC for AF to come?         little sance to spur her on anyway.

well, my news is that today was a waste of time.  I'm thinking of moving to colchester   . will be ringing that person that tricksy has spoken to tomorrow to find out what to do (thanks for the number honey   ).  just hope this tx we are heading towards works and then we won't have to worry about it anyway


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just got back from the dr. He doesn't think its a mole or a wart and is sending me to a plastic surgeon to have it removed and investigated   He said he was pretty sure it wasn't anything to worry about but mentioned 3 things i can't even pronounce (so can't look them up on google!!)) which range from cancerous cells to something  not as serious. So you can image i am now a bit   It was only last year i had trouble with my moles, seems like one thing after another. Plus he said if i am pregnant they will wait a while to remove it. So i have the worry of not knowing what it is and the embarrassment of it on my face til i don't know when. 

Sorry for the me post.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

aw honey, hope it turns out to be nothing that causes a problem, if it helps i didn't notice it when i saw you last


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, its got a lot bigger recently i need to stop picking it though!! Sorry you didn't have much luck today


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello ladies

I had a lovely day off today,  shopping again of course......i think i've got that shoppaholics thing    Got back ache now after walking around all day (Tricksy i need that Pilates instructors number)

Cleo - Awww hun you poor thing    The Gp is probably being over caucious hun and its probably nothing to worry about but they have to cover all bases and cover themselves try not to worry hun i know its easier said than done   

Shelley - Glad all went well today hun     hope all ok in the lab of love tonight    Sending you loads of positives hunny  


Tricksy - Let me know how the Pilates goes

Piepig - What did they say at the appointment why was it a waste of time?

Kitty - Hope all goes well for Friday good luck with your trigger 

love lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - well done today hunny -     hope all goes well with your eggs and dh's    tonight sweetie - you did good and should be proud of yourself.............big hugs      

Cleo - oh you poor thing sweetie - sending you hugs    

pipepig - sorry today was a waste of time for you hunny  

Tricksy - how did you get on tonight??

Little Moo Moo - tell me you HAVE got your heating sorted out now hun  

Kitty - good luck with your trigger tonight hun, try not to worry  

  everybody else - sorry but i just cant keep up!!

Dh and i had our hiv etc bloods taken yesterday......really feeling quite positive about tx at the moment - just hope Mr B can give us some positive advise to cycle asap     also dh had physio appointment for his back and is progressing well  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - sorry to hear there's not a lot can be done for your mole at the moment. It sounds a bit like something a friend of mine had, looked like a permanent spot, which she had removed and is now fine. Not nice whatever it is though  

Piepig - what a pain some docs are in not understanding the policies on funding etc. Good luck getting it clarified. 

Kitty - good luck for the trigger later. 

Shelley - hope you're ok. It's not v nice being poked about inside of but it'll be worth it when you get your baby. Good luck with the bum bullets! They're an experience  . I found I had bad indigestion on them and could only eat small amounts at a time without feeling off. 2 eggs is great. As you say, only takes one. Sending lots of   to the lab of love for 100% fertilisation. 

Hello everyone else. No time to stop really. We're half way to having enough choc for the Good Food show but if I stop now we'll fall at the final hurdle.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hunny what a nitemare but have to sat i didnt notice anything when i saw u last week,hope that its nothing,can they not numb the area and do a small sawb on it  


can i just ask how long does tha pain in ur tummy last after ec,sorry for the tmi but went for poo and my tummy killed,and it herts now when i stand i have just eaten but fell abit bloated,i want 9:30 am to be here.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - i found no 2's difficult and was bloated for a few days xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks hun,sorry should have said no 2 ur alot more polite than me


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

only on a good day


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ooooooohhhhhhhh         dont make me laugh it herts


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - i am feeling no  discomfort at all today and thats a week after ec. I have had sore ovarys all week. you just need to rest. I felt bloated for a while too and no 2's   were painful.

Deb and shelley - Thankyou for saying you couldn't notice the spot. I know i am overlly conscious of it, but it has got bigger. :-g


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WELL DONE SHELLEY!!! Glad it went well. 2 embies is fab, lets hope they get it on tonight and you have more good news tomorrow. 

Cleo, sorry to hear about your spot, I am sure it is nothing serious. I think as GPs don't specialise in anything in particular they refer you just to be on the safe side. I am sure it is nothing and can be frozen off without any problems.

Kitty, good luck with the trigger tonight, I hope it goes well.

Cathie, GET ON WITH THE CHOCOLATE!!   Have you done the Good Food Show before? Is it the one at Olympia? I hope you do well.

PiePig, doesn't it make you mad when the so called professionals know nothing?   I hope you get some good info from Tricksy's lady and can prove them wrong - I presume that they told you they knew nothing about the funding? 

Emma, I am so glad that you are in the process of cycling again, woo hoo!! Glad hubbie's back is on the mend too.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all have a lovely Bonfire Night. James and Gordon went to the display at Castle Park but they could not buy tickets on the gate so are on their way home with some from Tesco instead. Not quite the same


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

julia - you presume correctly....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't seen any fire works out of the window tonight!! 

Julia - are you letting them off in your garden?? we tried a couple of years ago to go to castle park and couldn't get in. So we just stood outsider and saw them all.

Piepig -   that's crap. Do any of them know what they're doing??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> Do any of them know what they're doing??


i wondered that myself...its that or they just don't like me


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - I really can't keep up with you lot at the moment.

Jo Jo - glad Isaac was OK on the flight and can't believe he is already crawling - it doesn't seem that long since he was born.

Debs - you're not a 'wally' for having worries about starting your next cycle - I think we all have those and it is completely understandable.  Sorry it was a waste of time today - what happened?

SamOTM - any news on pumpkin?

Cleo - good news on your blast/frostie (not that you'll need it) and I agree with the others that is such a positive   sign for your grade 1's.  Sorry about  how it went at the docs today though   - I hope all is OK with that and don't apologise for your me post - that is what we are all here for.

Magicbeans - good luck on Friday for your scan    

Sooty - glad you managed to change your scan date so it is sooner.

Loui - I would write to Dr Marfleet to see if you can be sent copies of your immune results before Feb so you have them to take to CareNotts- I just had to request all our test results which we had done when we were referred to the ISIS last December (the ARGC needed stamped originals of the HIV etc tests or we would have had to pay again for the tests) and after writing in we got them back in 2 days.

Tricksy -   sorry that you are having such a tough time deciding what to do about future tx. For me having no regrets and thinking that I explored every avenue is the most important thing, but I know that emotionally it is really tough and can understand if you would decide not to continue.  Sending you big   .  Sorry about your back too - I often go to swiss ball classes at Leisureworld which is also really good for the core muscles - it is pay as you go (so no gym membership) and Tuesday and Thursday evenings.  Let me know if you ever want to come along with me.  As for the menu's I eat fish and veggie food so either of the veggie menus or the Emperor one looked OK to me - Mike eats anything   !

Kitty - glad your scans are going well.  Good luck for E/C if I don't post again before then    .  Will keep all crossed for you   that you don't overstimulate.

Bhopes - thinking of you at the moment hun   .  One thing I wanted to say about one of the reasons the FET success rates are lower is because for most people the best two embies are always transferred on the fresh cycle and it is the left over ones which are frozen.  So in your case as they have all been frozen then assuming that they all thaw OK then your chances should be a bit higher as the best two will still be there- that is the way I would look at it anyway.

Cath - hope the Good Food show goes well.

Julia - how is your Mum doing?  

Rivka - great news on your social worker appointment.

Shelley - glad you survived OK at EC today    - will that you have two lovely embies tomorrow   .

Lisa - there is no debate - you definitely are a shopaholic!   

Emma - good news that DH is doing well. It is positive that you have had your blood tests done too - full steam ahead you will be cycling soon.

Well a bit of news from me - I had my monitoring scan at the ARGC on Monday - it was mid cycle so had a good 10 mm lining and an 18 mm folly and the blood test confirmed I was about to ovulate which was reassuring.  The only thing was though the doc told me it looked like I had small ovaries when I had the scan and he wants to put me on higher meds for the IVF cycle.  Has anyone on here heard of small ovaries before? - it is not something I have been told previously despite all my previous tx. I am not sure whether to worry about this or not.  I had also thought I had been on the top dose of Gonal F on my last cycle (450) but apparently not - anyway means my next cycle will be even more expensive than planned     but lets hope it will be worth it.  Will be in again Friday for my last blood test (to check the progesterone level and confirm I have ovulated) and then dependent on the immune tests which I will hopefully get next week I should   be ready to cycle in a couple of weeks but again that will depend on my day 1 bloods so trying to not to get my hopes up.

Anyway better go - have been on here ages writing this.
Hello again to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi rachel - i was told by Giddon that i had small ovaries but my gyno said i didn't (he had actually seen them)  Giddon was only worried about it because he said if i have more endo lasered away from them then it would make them even smaller. no one ever mentioned it again. Think i posted on anothr thread started by someone else who was asking about small ovaries. Try doing a search.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just done my bum bullet wow what an amazing feeling i really enjoyed that cant wait to do tomorrows.......................       only bloody joking god ur bum really does suck it up      well made me laugh ouchhhhhhhh cant laugh


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lovely image shelley thanks


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

did u enjoy my image ...............      sorry but had to make lite off the situation told u ur more polite than me im a ladette ur the lady


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

its the "sucking up " that got me, but only cos its true


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! TMI Shelley!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> can i just ask how long does tha pain in ur tummy last after ec,sorry for the tmi but went for poo and my tummy killed,and it herts now


From Si..... your lucky you only get a sore tummy after egg collection, my tummy always hurts after I've had a strain!!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls, Well pumpkin has finally made her appearence this morning!! Feeling very tired but completlly in love & smitten with her  
Birth link here if you want it  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165541.0

Sam xxx

P.S Really looking forward to taking her up to ISIS


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well done shelley lets hope they get jiggy with it tonight. I'm sure you will have 2 perfect embies to have back on board on fri. good luck.

Deb:
Doctor's suck don't they!!!!!!

Samonthemoon:

Congratulations hun hope you got the home birth you wanted. Any names yet.

Jo:
Glad Issac had a nice holiday. And crawling to nightmare eh!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment. xx

Faith has reached another mile stone she is in a big girl Bed!!!!!!!! Felt quite emotional about it My baby is growing up so fast.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - you are so funny    glad that your ok though  

This is going to be a major me post tonight guys, so I'll apologise now   On my way home from work yesterday I realised that my period was 3 days late so when I went to Tesco I got a test. I knew that there was zero chance of getting a bfp but thought I had better rule it out, just in case. During the evening I also realised that I'd been feeling sick on and off for a few days, didn't have the bloating that I normally have and also when I got in the shower my (.)(.) were really sore and my nips were very tender.....just like they go when I've been pregnant before. I hardly slept last night, convincing myself that this was it, our miracle had happended. Going through ringing Isis today, checking how much Gestone I had, what we were going to do about Kenya, thinking that not thinking about it really does help.....etc etc. I got up with Si at 5 this morning and did the test and it was negative    I absolutley went to bits and sobbed and sobbed. I cried on the way to work and cried at my desk for most of the day as well      My friends I work with have been so lovely to me today and even Crop let me hug her tonight without too much resistance   Si bless him sent me the most mahoosive bunch of flowers to work, which of course, made me cry even more   I am so shocked the way this has effected me, its like getting my bfn's after the ivf all over again. I have cried buckets today and feel totally drained, I hope I feel better tomorrow  

I managed to get myself together with Si's help and I did still go to my Pilates which was really good. The instructor is lovely and I am going again next week for another private session before I join the group. Lisa, I will pm you her details in a mo or two. I just found it difficult to remember to keep breathing  

Sorry for the going on and lack of personals, I really can't get my head around any more 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly glad today went well for you your post about the bum bullets made me laugh   

Samonthemoon Congratulations you must be on the moon now xx

Trickys so sorry about your day wish there was something I could say to make you feel better


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -                        

Shelley - far TMI!! hope you washed your hands after!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would let you know the outcome, was BFP now for the 3rd time out of 4 it does not continue!!!!! Levels dropped so all over, feel numb.

Feel there must be something more wrong to keep getting BFP and it being over in the week guess it is another chem pg

Just wait a follow up what a load of b******* that will be as they have no answers and frankly no clue as far as I am concerned all a BFP = ing a baby is just good luck!!!

Sorry to be so negitive but so f****** off with all this and the ISIS!!!!

Will come back when have something good to say!!!

Spangle xxxx

Shelley glad went well today saw when went in for bloods today you were in at 6.55  

Tricksey -     life is so cruel!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - I am so so sorry hun     why is life so damn evil and so hard    what pisses me off more than anything is not getting reasons for our bfn's, miscarriages or chemical pregnancys, its just not fair at all. Lots of love to you hun xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - hun you know i'm off work if you want to come over. You have my number. Thinking of you. Its just so unfair hun and i wish i could do something or say something to make it all better. I'm here if you need me xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - i'm so sorry honey, i hope that this time they can suggest some extra tests to consider


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy sorry you had such a horrid day. x 

spangle sorry for your news too  x 

shelley  thanks for the info re bullets, i'm soooo looking forward to them, not! x 

Can't decide wether to wait up or go to bed for a bit befor inj.  

kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

spangle,oh hun im sooooooo sorry it is pants,hope they can give u some more answers soon.  

tricksy,this is for u hun     

i cant sleep me and greg are going out of our minds thinking about the out come     just wish i knew,and what if they dont make it not sure im ready for that as i never imagined we would get this far       just one pls pls pls just want to be given a chance              let u all no later come on 9:30.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

come on shelley and gregs embies, good news please


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks debs im going      come on eggies pls make it.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Come on the Wilsons embies, you can do it...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I've got absolutley everything crossed for you hun       

Julia - Are we still on for lunch tomorrow?? I'm finishing work at 11.45 at the latest so can be round yours by 12  

Thanks everyone for you hugs last night, I'm feeling a lot better today...got my normal head back on this morning   af turned up as well so I can put the 'must of had a duff test' out of my head   

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly sending you loats of     xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Come on those embies          Won't get back on here till tonight but i'm thinking of you and sending you positive vibes  

Spangle - Oh i'm so sorry hun, its just so cruel can't imagine what your going through right now  

Tricksy - Oh hun i'm sorry big hugs    

lots of love to evryone
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley -     praying you hear some good news today hunny  

Tricksy - sweetheart   how very painful for you lovey - our bodies have such a cruel way of teasing us sometimes - im so sorry hun, good to see you are feeling a little better today  

Spangle -       what can i say? im so sorry  

Kitty - how did the trigger go? 

Just a quickie cos im at work
Love Em


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

come on ring us pls     thanks everyone.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Come on Terry RING!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

don't think so, I'll texted Shell as well but not heard back yet      

Julia - Are you still on for tomorrow??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry for not coming on sooner ,but im afraid its bad news         they didnt make it       greg and i are gutted ,terry has told us to carry on with the pesarry as he will keep checking them but we all no the out come as if the were going to fertilize they would have done it by now.everything was looking good and for once i thought our luck was changing               greg is in bits        everytime something happens i feel like another part of me is being taken away im gutted


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - i am so so sorry hun, I just don't know what to say     you know where i am if you want to talk, thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, I am so so sorry, I was so optimistic for you that things would be different this time. I really really hope that a miracle happens and they survive   I wish there was something I could do or say to make things better for you. Sending you and Greg a big hug   God, this is all so cruel and unfair.

Spangle, I am so sorry to hear your news too, yet again it seems so unfair. Sending you big hugs too  .

Tricksy, sorry to read about yesterday. Our bodies can play cruel tricks on us. Yes, still on for tomorrow. Where do you fancy going? Is anyone else joining us? Looking forward to it.

Well, I was feeling so optimistic about everyones treatment, but just feel sad about things now. I wish there was something we could do to change things, I just feel so useless.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - why don't you come with us tomorrow for a bite to eat? Sounds like you could do with a great big hug xxx

Julia - I don't mind where we go...Yew Tree, Ardleigh Crown Mine if you like and i'll get stuff in??


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Shelley, Im sooooo sorry honey. I really thought it would all be fine.  Sending you and DH lots of    .

Tricksy - lots of   to you too luv.  hope you are feeling a bit better today hunny xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'll be   all day that they are just slow starters and come good soon.  

Spangle -   for  you too. Such a b****r that this has happened to you again and you're no nearer finding out why.  

Tricksy -   Our bodies are so cruel sometimes.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

   i hate all this sad news. Things can change so quickly. I am slowly driving myself mad with worry.

Shelley - you know i'm always here for you hun      

Tricksy/julia -would love to have joined you tom but as i am off sick i can't really go out for lunch, plus dh doesn't want me drving til after the wkend   don't think it really matters but as that's what i did last time and it worked i'm sticking to it. Have a fab time though!!

Love to all cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - i've just spoken to Shelley and we're going to do lunch at mine. Do you want me to pick you up??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - bless you!!! I would love that!!!!! i am going mad here on my own! Thankyou so much.    

Everyone must promise not to laugh at my spot/growth


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No probs, I'll leave work at 11.30 and come straight round, it'll only take 10 mins to get to you. I'll try not to laugh at you


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

I found this posted on one of the other boards and it made me pee my pants (well, not REALLY) reading it, so thought Id share.  Hope it makes you chuckle  

Hair Removal.... 
This is funny. (I don't have a clue as to who wrote this, but....WHAT A HOOT!).  All hair removal methods have tricked women with their promises of easy, painless removal - The Epilady, scissors, razors, Nair and now...the wax. 
Read on...... 
My night began as any other normal weeknight. Come home, fix dinner, play with the kids. I then had the thought that would ring painfully in my mind for the next few hours: 
'Maybe should pull the waxing kit out of the medicine cabinet.' 
So I headed to the site of my demise: the bathroom. It was one of those 'cold wax' kits. No melting a clump of hot wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand, they get warm and you peel them apart and press them to your leg (or wherever else) and! you pull the hair right off. No muss, no fuss. How hard can it be?  I mean, I'm not a genius, but I am mechanically inclined enough to figure this out. (YA THINK!?!) So I pull one of the thin strips out. Its two strips facing each other stuck together.  Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in so I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees. ('Cold wax,' yeah...right!) I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull. It works! OK, so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this!

Hair removal no longer eludes me! I am She-rah, fighter of all wayward body hair and maker of smooth skin extraordinaire. 
With my next wax strip I move north. After checking on the kids, I sneak back into the bathroom, for the ultimate hair fighting championship. I drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet. Using the same procedure, I apply ! the w ax strip across the rig ht side of my bikini line, covering the right half of my hoo-ha and stretching down to the inside of my butt cheek (it was a long strip) I inhale deeply and brace myself....RRRRRRIIIIPPP!!!! 
I'm blind!!! 
Blinded from pain!!!!.... 
OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!! 
Vision returning, I notice that I've only managed to pull off half the strip. CRAP! Another deep breath and RIPP! Everything is spinning and spotted. I think I may pass out...must stay conscious...must stay conscious. Do I hear crashing drums 
Breathe, breathe............ 
OK, back to normal. 
I want to see my trophy - a wax-covered strip, the one that has caused me so much pain, with my hairy pelt sticking to it. 
I want to revel in the glory that is my triumph over body hair. I hold up the strip! There's no hair on it. 
Where is the hair 
WHERE IS THE WAX 
Slowly! I ea s e my head down, foot still perched on the toilet. I see the hair. The hair that should be on the strip...it's not! 
I touch. 
I am touching wax. 
I run my fingers over the most sensitive part of my body, which is now covered in cold wax and matted hair. Then I make the next BIG mistake...remember my foot is still propped upon the toilet? I know I need to do something. So I put my foot down. 
Sealed shut! My butt is sealed shut. Sealed shut! I penguin walk around the bathroom trying to figure out what to do and think to myself 
'Please don't let me get the urge to poop. My head may pop off!' 
What can I do to melt the wax? 
Hot water!! Hot water melts wax!! 
I'll run the hottest water I can stand into the bathtub, get in, immerse the wax-covered bits and the wax should melt and I can gently wipe it off, right 
*WRONG!!!!!!!* I get in the tub - !  The water is slightly hotter than that used to torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit. Now, the only thing worse than having your nether regions glued together, is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom of the tub...in scalding hot water. Which, by the way, doesn't melt cold wax. So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub as though I had cemented myself to the porcelain!! 

God bless the man who had convinced me a few months ago to have a phone put in the bathroom!!!!!  I call my friend, thinking surely she has waxed before and has some secret of how to get me undone. It's a very good conversation starter 'So, my butt and hoo-ha are glued together to the bottom of the tub!' There is a slight pause. She doesn't know any secret tricks for removal but she does try to hide her laughter from me. She wants to know exactly where the wax is located, 'Are we talking cheeks or ! hole or hoo-ha?' She's laughing out loud by now...I can hear her. I give her the rundown and she suggests I call the number on the side of the box. 
YEAH!!!!! Right!! I should be the joke of someone else's night.While we go through various solutions. I resort to trying to scrape the wax off with a razor. Nothing feels better than to have your girlie goodies covered in hot wax, glued shut, stuck to the tub in super hot water and then dry-shaving the sticky wax off!! 

By now the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and I'm pretty sure I'm going to need Post-Traumatic Stress counseling for this event. My friend is still talking with me when I finally see my saving grace....the lotion they give you to remove the excess wax. What do I really have to lose at this point? I rub some on and OH MY STARS!!!!!!! The scream probably woke the kids and scared the dickens out of my friend. It 's sooo painful, but I really don't care. 
'IT WORKS!! 
It works !!' I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up. I successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice to my grief and despair.... 
THE HAIR IS STILL THERE........ALL OF IT! So I recklessly shave it off. Heck, I'm numb by now. Nothing hurts.I could have amputated my own leg at this point. 

Next week I'm going to try hair color......


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun, i really appreciate it. I'll bring my red bush!!   

Think i'l draw face on it and pretend i have 2 heads!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

for every1

Love Jo xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly i'm so sorry hun am thinking of you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - I'm so so so sorry for your news.  I really understand how you feel, hun x.  It's just so numbing. My heart goes out to you both.  Words are just not enough but we're all thinking of you both    

Tricksy - Sorry you've had a rough few days.  Glad you're feeling better today though.     We've got the Crimbo bash to look forward to so hopefully that will cheer us all up    DH & I are ok on all menus although we're not keen on the emperor option.  Hope that's ok? x

Piepig - thanks for the dance hun    ISIS said she should come along in a weeks time and as I've not had any more drugs I'm just hoping she gets here soon!  Sorry your appointment was a hassle - really erks me when the drs don't listen       for your coming cycle x

Cleo - don't fret hun.  I'm sure your dr is just being over cautious.  Just keep on resting up and relaxing x

CathB - have fun at the Good Food Show - sounds like my kind of show 

Rachel - hope you get on ok at the argc and your tests come back with good news for your next cycle.     x

Kitty - how was the trigger? x

Hello to everyone else xxx

Just to say we saw Dr M this morning which was no great help tbh.  Said she wasn't surprised at what had happend!!    So just got to wait to AF arrives and to see the cons at ISIS now.  I'm just too impatient tho'  

Love to everyone  

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

B - Was that Dr M you saw this morning?? Did they say why it happened flipping useless eh 

I think that for our Chrimbo meal (I forsee lots of wine/vodka flowing!!) I will order 16 of the last menu (the additional £22 one) and 3 veggies for Rachel, Cleo and R.....Is that ok If anyone wants any extras...veggie spring rolls...or Morning Glory like Simon will then just order it on the night. If we need more food you just ask them and they bring more  

VEGETARIAN CHRISTMAS MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £20 per head
Vegetarian Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Seaweed, Vegetarian Pancake Rolls, Deep Fried Bean Curd, Tempura Vegetables)
*************** 
Vegetarian Crispy "Duck"
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Omelette with Asparagus in a Wine Sauce
Szechuan Bean Curd
Stir Fried Chinese Mushrooms and Seasonal Vegetables
Sizzling Green Pepper, Aubergine and Courgettes in Black Bean Sauce
Egg Fried Rice with Spring Onion​
Additional Set Party Menu £22 per head

Banquet Mixed Hors D'ouevres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls,
Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
*******************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Sauteed King Prawns with Garlic & Chilli
Sizzling Beef in Black Bean Sauce
Chicken with Lemon Sauce
Sliced Pork with Cashew Nuts
Stir fried Mixed Vegetables
Special Yong Chow Fried Rice
Singapore Noodles
​
Is that ok will everyone like it?? IF you don't please speak up, we can't be having hungry peeps about!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - sounds lovely hun!!

Bhopes - what the bloody hell was that supposed to mean, 'I'm not surprised that happened!' if they thought it might happen why didn't they try and do something about ti or warn you?   They make me so mad, this is your life they're playing with. All your hopes and dreams and putting your life on hold. Sorry for ranting hun but they make me mad. Sending you a huge   Did she saying anything of use??

Think i'm going o put love actually on now and calm down


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

So much sad news wish I could say something to help
        To all

Take care Liz


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy - mmmm, sounds lovely - can't wait!    Yep, it was Dr M but at CGH.  To be fair she hadn't had a letter or knew what had happened - I kind of made an appointment as I was in a bit of a panic. She did mention funding tho and whether the FET we will have to cough up for.  But we will have to wait to see ISIS again.

Cleo - Nope she didn't say anything of use.  I was hoping she would send me for some tests but again we'll have to wait for ISIS to do the paperwork I guess.  I think really she meant that perhaps this was happening all along naturally i.e. eggs & swimmers would do there thing but could never get any further because of this fluid thing.  Which had crossed my mind some time back. Roll on next week and AF!!  You've got me singing the love, love, love theme tune now   

Have a good arvo,

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

If you have your tx before April then technically you shoud pay....not sure how they will deal with it though, IF you do have to pay I think the fet is £1000. I would argue that you were due a transfer that you havn't had so they should do it for free. When is your appt at Isis


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, that's what DH thinks - that a cycle is from DR to transfer, which we've not had.  I'll just see what ISIS say.  We're back there next Wed.  Thing is if we get the go ahead for FET (funded or not) I'm thinking would it be better to have some tests done first... see exactly what's going on in there  

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - hun im so so sorry     sending you the biggest hug ever


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Shelley -     I'm so sorry hun, this is so unfair. I really don't know what to say. Big hugs to you and DH, stay strong together, this is really so difficult on you two  

Tricksy -   sorry you had such a disappointment, I really know what you mean, our hopes go high without us even wanting to. Glad you're feeling better now.

Spangle -   so sorry about your bad news, this is just so sad. Do they have an idea of investigations you could do?

I hate all these bad news ... 

Rivka x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165709.0


----------

